# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  4ο Ευρωπαϊκό Κοινωνικό Φόρουμ

## ngia

Στις 4-7 Μάη θα γίνει στην Αθήνα το 4ο Ευρωπαϊκό Κοινωνικό Φόρουμ. ( http://www.socialforum.gr/ )
Αναμένεται να είναι μια τεράστια διοργάνωση, με 30.000 κόσμο από
κινήματα από όλη την Ευρώπη, που θα συζητήσουν και θα οργανώσουν τη 
δράση τους ενάντια στον πόλεμο, το ρατσισμό και το νεοφιλελευθερισμό.

Η διοργάνωση γίνεται στο αεροδρόμιο του Ελληνικού. Η διοοργάνωση αυτή στηρίζεται σε εθελοντικές οργανώσεις. 
Το AWMN μπορεί να συμμετάσχει οργανώνοντας ένα χώρο που θα υπάρχει ασύρματη κάλυψη και μπορεί να έχει το δικό του χώρο όπου θα ενημερώνει τον κόσμο ή και βοηθώντας σε ευρύτερη κάλυψη του χώρου.

Η οργάνωση της εκδήλωσης βρίσκεται ακόμα σε αρχικό στάδιο και ως εκ τούτου πολλά σημεία είναι κενά. 
Η οργανωτική επιτροπή έχει στα πλάνα της να παρέχει ασύρματη κάλυψη σε 20 αίθουσες και σε ανοικτό χώρο σε δύο μεγάλους χώρους. Είναι ακόμα σε εκκρεμότητα όμως ο τρόπος εύρεσης του εξοπλισμού (αγορά, χορηγία για 10 μέρες, ενοικίαση ..) όπως και πολλά άλλα σημεία.

Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται, θα πάει κλιμάκιο της οργανωτικής επιτροπής για site survey την Δευτέρα στις 10:00πμ (κ Νίκο Γιανόπουλο 6944594869 )

----------


## dti

Ευχαρίστως παραχωρώ για τις ανάγκες της ασύρματης κάλυψης των χώρων 1 sector 12 dbi και 4 ap's (2 orinoco, 2 intel).
Λίγο-πολύ έχουμε αρκετοί εξοπλισμό 802.11b που κάθεται.
Ας συγκεντρώσουμε εδώ τις προσφορές εξοπλισμού και όταν γνωρίζουμε τους χώρους που πρέπει να καλύψουμε, βλέπουμε τί θα εγκατασταθεί και πού.

----------


## koki

Πιστεύω εγώ ή ο Cha0s θα μπορέσουμε να διαθέσουμε ένα interface προς σύνδεση στο AWMN για τις ανάγκες της εκδήλωσης. 
Η οπτική πρέπει να είναι σίγουρη και με τους δύο, ειδικά αφού μιλάμε για το Δυτικό. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως για το _Ευρωπαϊκό_ Κοιν. Φόρουμ ο σωστός σύνδεσμος είναι: http://athens.fse-esf.org/

----------


## dti

Καλό είναι να υπάρξουν περισσότερες της μίας συνδέσεις προς το awmn ώστε να υπάρχει back-up λύση αλλά και δυνατότητα να περνάει μπόλικο traffic (video / audio streaming εκδηλώσεων / συναυλιών, κλπ.).

Πιθανότατα επίσης θα χρειαστεί κάποια dedicated γραμμή internet για την εκδήλωση. Όσο κι αν υπάρχει διαθέσιμο το proxy mesh, ή ηγραμμή του Συλλόγου, ίσως να μην επαρκούν. 
Από την άλλη βέβαια, καλό είναι να φροντίσουν να εξασφαλίσουν οι διοργανωτές αυτή τη γραμμή και μεις να αναλάβουμε να τη μοιράσουμε ασύρματα.

----------


## koki

Όσες συνδέσεις και να γίνουν ουσιαστικά θα περνούν από μία διαδρομή, εδώ κάτω.
Εκτός εάν γίνει κάποια πολύ μακρινή, που δε νομίζω ότι συντρέχει λόγος να γίνει.

Δυστυχώς στο Ελληνική πλην του Cha0s και των όσων είμαστε 1-2 hops από εκεί, δεν υπάρχει κάτι κοντά ή/και λίγο μακρύτερα που να έχει οπτική.

Εκτός εάν υπάρχει κάποιος στον Αγιο Δημήτριο (Thunder,Rainbow around) που να έχει καλή οπτική με το Δυτικό. 

Επίσης εάν βελτιωθεί η λύση από papashark και κάτω, δηλαδή ξεπεραστούν τα γνωστά προβλήματα around smarag, και η διαδρομή μέσω Althaia ίσως παρουσιάζει ενδιαφέρον. Όμως και σε αυτή την περίπτωση μιλάμε ουσιαστικά για τις ίδιες διαδρομές με cha0s (+/- 1 hop).

Πάντως εάν χρειαστεί bandwidth, από ΝΠ μάλλον cha0s (και συναφείς κόμβοι) είναι μονόδρομος.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Διαθέτω μια cm9 και μια κεραία PW 19dbi. Αν μπορέσω να έρθω κι εγώ (που ελπίζω να μπορέσω) θα έχω και ένα laptop στη διάθεσή σας...

----------


## Cha0s

Εγώ είμαι διαθετιμένος να σηκώσω ότι χρειαστεί (a/b).

Ας με ενημερώσουν αυτοί που θα αναλάβουν να κάνω ότι κινήσεις χρειαστεί.

Οι έξοδοι που παίζουν από εδώ είναι από Stefano που βγαίνουμε Δυτικα *γρήγορα και σταθερά* από althaia-papashark-etc που μέχρι papashark είμαστε μια χαρά και από koki-macabre-digenis-etc που είναι οκ μέχρι εκεί (σταθερά και γρήγορα).

Εν ανάγκη τις μέρες/ώρες που θα χρειαστεί traffic ρυθμίζεται το traffic shaping του κόμβου na δώσει λιγότερο bandwidth στα p2p οπότε να έχουμε εγγυημένο bandwidth για τα streams κλπ.

Λύσεις υπάρχουν.
Το θέμα είναι η θέληση.

----------


## Cha0s

Από εξοπλισμό μπορώ να διαθέσω έναν P233 με 2 netgear ή/και έναν PII 266 με 2 Netgear επίσης.
Το ένα με linux και το άλλο με mikrotik.
Έτοιμα και τα 2 για routers. (αν χρειαστούν κομμάτια αυτών μπορώ να τα διαθέσω επίσης)

Επίσης υπάρχουν μία andrew (έχουν χαλάσει οι βόλτες στα U που σφίγγουν στον ιστό όμως και θέλουν αλλαγή) υπάρχει μία omni ιδιοκατασκευή του painter, μία όμνι 6dB και τέλος υπάρχουν 1-2 feeders για b αφρικάνικα και ένα για b του Στέλιου1540.

Αν είναι να γίνει το οτιδήποτε θέλω επικοινωνία μέσω mail με τους υπεύθυνους που θα αναλάβουν και όχι εδώ στο forum.

----------


## Cha0s

Και τέλος για το θέμα των εξόδων μιας και είδα μία επιφυλλακτικότητα (στην comdex υπήρχαν παραπάνο έξοδοι;  ::  ) αναμένονται 1-2 πολύ σημαντικά links αλλά είναι standby λόγω φόρτου εργασίας.

----------


## ngia

> Και τέλος για το θέμα των εξόδων μιας και είδα μία επιφυλλακτικότητα (στην comdex υπήρχαν παραπάνο έξοδοι;  ) αναμένονται 1-2 πολύ σημαντικά links αλλά είναι standby λόγω φόρτου εργασίας.


H επιφυλακτικότητα βρίσκεται στο γεγονός ότι πρόκειται για μια μεγάλη και δύσκολη στη διοργάνωση εκδήλωση, ενώ ταυτόχρονα τα χέρια που θα βοηθήσουν είναι απελπιστικά λίγα (μιλώ για το ΕΚΦ)
Κατά συνέπεια εμείς αναλαμβάνουμε (τουλάχιστον όπως έχουν τα πράγματα τώρα) συγκεκριμένα πράγματα που να μπορούμε αυτοτελώς να υλοποιήσουμε (π.χ λινκ με awmn, κάλυψη σε ένα - δύο χώρους με περιπτεράκι μας)

----------


## nvak

Να κάνω μία προσπάθεια να εξασφαλίσω πρόσβαση στην ταράτσα του πρώην Δυτικού Αερολιμένα για να στήσουμε εκεί με την ησυχία μας ?
Είναι μακριά απο τους χώρους των εκδηλώσεων ?

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> Και τέλος για το θέμα των εξόδων μιας και είδα μία επιφυλλακτικότητα (στην comdex υπήρχαν παραπάνο έξοδοι;  ) αναμένονται 1-2 πολύ σημαντικά links αλλά είναι standby λόγω φόρτου εργασίας.
> 
> 
> H επιφυλακτικότητα βρίσκεται στο γεγονός ότι πρόκειται για μια μεγάλη και δύσκολη στη διοργάνωση εκδήλωση, ενώ ταυτόχρονα τα χέρια που θα βοηθήσουν είναι απελπιστικά λίγα (μιλώ για το ΕΚΦ)
> Κατά συνέπεια εμείς αναλαμβάνουμε (τουλάχιστον όπως έχουν τα πράγματα τώρα) συγκεκριμένα πράγματα που να μπορούμε αυτοτελώς να υλοποιήσουμε (π.χ λινκ με awmn, κάλυψη σε ένα - δύο χώρους με περιπτεράκι μας)


Αν και προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι η επιφυλλακτικότητα έχει να κάνει κυρίως το ότι είμαστε απλά ΝΠ και ποτέ δεν μας έχει πάρει κανείς σοβαρά, οκ πάσο.

Διάθεση από μέρος μου υπάρχει να βοηθήσω.
Αν βρείτε από αλλού βοήθεια για να βγει καλύτερο link it's ok by me.

----------


## Cha0s

> H επιφυλακτικότητα βρίσκεται στο γεγονός ότι πρόκειται για μια μεγάλη και δύσκολη στη διοργάνωση εκδήλωση, ενώ ταυτόχρονα τα χέρια που θα βοηθήσουν είναι απελπιστικά λίγα (μιλώ για το ΕΚΦ)
> Κατά συνέπεια εμείς αναλαμβάνουμε (τουλάχιστον όπως έχουν τα πράγματα τώρα) συγκεκριμένα πράγματα που να μπορούμε αυτοτελώς να υλοποιήσουμε (π.χ λινκ με awmn, κάλυψη σε ένα - δύο χώρους με περιπτεράκι μας)


Τώρα που το ξαναδιαβάζω, δεν στέκει το παραπάνω.

Εγώ μίλησα για επιφυλλακτηκότιτα ως προς την επιλογή του κόμβου με τον οποίο θα βγει το λινκ.

Όταν θα πάτε στο Αεροδρόμιο και αν έρθετε και στην ταράτσα μου θα καταλάβετε ότι πρόκειται για λινκ που βγαίνει σε 5 λεπτά... η απόσταση είναι γελοία και η οπτική καλύτερη από άριστη.

Δεν είναι θέμα διοργάνωσης και χεριών λοιπόν.
Εδώ τέθηκε καθαρά θέμα διαθεσιμότητας και όχι πρόβλημα στησίματος.

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> H επιφυλακτικότητα βρίσκεται στο γεγονός ότι πρόκειται για μια μεγάλη και δύσκολη στη διοργάνωση εκδήλωση, ενώ ταυτόχρονα τα χέρια που θα βοηθήσουν είναι απελπιστικά λίγα (μιλώ για το ΕΚΦ)
> Κατά συνέπεια εμείς αναλαμβάνουμε (τουλάχιστον όπως έχουν τα πράγματα τώρα) συγκεκριμένα πράγματα που να μπορούμε αυτοτελώς να υλοποιήσουμε (π.χ λινκ με awmn, κάλυψη σε ένα - δύο χώρους με περιπτεράκι μας)
> 
> 
> Τώρα που το ξαναδιαβάζω, δεν στέκει το παραπάνω.
> 
> Εγώ μίλησα για επιφυλλακτηκότιτα ως προς την επιλογή του κόμβου με τον οποίο θα βγει το λινκ.
> ...


Άσε τη μύγα κάτω, θέμα επιφυλακτικότητας που θα βγει το λινκ δεν υπάρχει.

Είμαι επιφυλακτικός στο παρακάτω σημείο, το οποίο αφορά την ΕΚΦ και όχι εμάς (π.χ μιλάνε για κάλυψη σε 20 αίθουσες..ιντερνετ, κτλ, έχοντας αρχικά την αίσθηση ότι θα τα παρέχουμε εμείς)



> Είναι ακόμα σε εκκρεμότητα όμως ο τρόπος εύρεσης του εξοπλισμού (αγορά, χορηγία για 10 μέρες, ενοικίαση ..) όπως και πολλά άλλα σημεία.

----------


## ngia

> Διάθεση από μέρος μου υπάρχει να βοηθήσω.


ευσπρόδεκτος φυσικά..
αν δε βοηθήσεις εσύ που είσαι δίπλα ποιος θα βοηθήσει?

----------


## koki

Cha0s, όποιος γράφει, δε σημαίνει ότι εκφράζει την άποψη περισσοτέρων του εαυτού του  :: 

Με εξαίρεση ίσως τα μέλη του ΔΣ, ενίοτε.  ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Το Ελπίζω  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Κανένα νέο;

----------


## Mick Flemm

Η κεραία μου πάντως (19db PW) εξακολουθεί να είναι στην διάθεσή σας...

----------


## ngia

Μια σύνοψη για τα μέχρι τώρα:

 ::  Το ΕΚΦ (Ευρωπαϊκό Κοινωνικό Φόρουμ θα λάβει χώρα στις 4-7 Μαϊου στο δυτικό αεροδρόμιο του Ελληνικού. Πρόκειται για μια εκδήλωση μεγάλου μεγέθους, όπου αναμένονται 30.000 εισκέπτες κυρίως από τις χώρες της Ευρώπης και όχι μόνο. Χαρακτηριστικά επιλέχτηκε η χώρα μας γιατί ως σταυροδρόμι είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο να έλθουν επισκέπτες και από άλλες χώρες.

Πρόκειται για ένα πολυτασικό κοινωνικό κίνημα με σκοπό τη δημιουργική συνυπαξη των διαφορετικών πολιτικών απόψεων. (σαν το φόρουμ μας δηλαδή)
Το site βρίσκεται εδώ http://athens.fse-esf.org/ , ενώ μια κάτοψη του χώρου εδώ http://athens.fse-esf.org/info/hellinik ... nt_02.jpg/


 ::  Στα πλαίσια της οργάνωσης της εκδήλωσης έχουν προσκληθεί εθελοντικές οργανώσεις όπως το Hellug και το AWMN να συμμετάσχουν.
Η συμμετοχή αυτή είναι ωφέλιμη για τις κοινότητες μας τόσο για την κοινωνική προσφορά που μπορούν να δώσουν, όσο και για την εμπειρία και την προβολή των αξιών που αυτές αντιπροσωπεύουν (ανοικτές κοινότητες, ελεύθερο λογισμικό, εθελοντισμός, πρόσβαση στην πληροφόρία, κ.α)

 ::  Συγκεκριμένα η συμμετοχή τους σχεδιάζεται να είναι η ακόλουθη:
Hellug:
1. Στήσιμο σε μία αίθουσα εργαστηρίου υπολογιστών γενικής χρήσης (κυρίως για δημοσιογράφους, με εφαρμογές openoffice, πρόσβαση στο internet, email), υλοποιημένο σε μοντέλο client-server (ένας κεντρικός ισχυρός server με 15 thin clients P2 χωρίς σκληρό με ελάχιστες προδιαγραφές).
2. Streaming server (Hellix) ο οποίος θα σερβίρει το υλικό (ομιλίες, παρουσιάσεις σε διάφορες γλώσες κ.τ.λ), μέσω internet.
AWMN:
1. Hotspot sτην αίθουσα τύπου, στην κεντρική αρένα της Ξιφασκίας και στον υπαίθριο χώρο 
2. Σύνδεση με το awmn για εναλλακτικό internet ή για δικές μας υπηρεσίες
3. Αν είναι εφικτό (κυρίως αν υπάρχει διάθεση από μας) μπορούμε να στήσουμε ένα μικρό περίπτερο ή και μέσα στην αίθουσα, σε styl comdex αλλά σε μικρογραφία.

 ::  Έργασίες που πρέπει να γίνουν:
1. Διαχείριση της πρόσβασης στο internet. Θα υπάρχει μια μισθωμένη 8 Mbps συμμετρική και πλήρης δομημένη καλωδίωση. Θα πρέπει αυτή να την διαχειριστούμε -εμείς και το hellug- (routing, nat, QoS κτλ) ώστε αυτή να μοιραστεί σε awmn hotspot, hellug server, επισκέπτες, δημοσιογράφους. Θα πρέπει να δούμε λεπτομέρειες σχετικά με το τι έχουμε και τι απαιτήσεις έχουμε ώστε να δούμε αν θα χρειαστεί υλικό και πως θα διαρθρωθεί.
2. Στήσιμο και Εγκατάσταση Hotspot. Βολεύει να έχουμε κάτι μικρό, εύκολα μεταφέρσιμο, εύκολα διαχειρίσιμο, στο στυλ ετοιμάζουμε κάτι απο το σπίτι, πάμε το βάζουμε σε μπριζάκι και τέλος.
3. Στήσιμο, μεταφορά και εγκατάσταση των δύο server και των thin clients
4. Υποστήριξη, διαχείριση περιπτέρου (αν φτιάξουμε κάτι μικρό ) και αίθουσας υπολογιστών

 ::  Το εγχείρημα είναια αρκετά δύσκολο δεδομένου ότι:
Είναι πολύ μεγάλη εκδήλωση και υπάρχει πιθανότητα συμφόρησης (π.χ ποιος θα πρωτοχρησιμοποιήσει τα 15 pc του hellug), δεν έχει ξαναγίνει κάτι παρόμοιο, δεν γνωρίζουμε εξάρχής όλα τα δεδομένα και θα χρειαστούν αρκετές ώρες και άνθρωποι να βοηθήσουν.
Αν προετοιμάσουμε απο πριν και μείνουμε σε 2-3 πραγματά τα οποία ξέρουμε ότι μπορούμε να κάνουμε και είμαστε όσο γίνεται πιο φορητοί και ευέλικτοι νομίζω ότι δεν θα έχουμε πρόβλημα.

Εκκρεμεί ένα sitesurvey σε συνενόηση με τον οργανωτή Θανάση Χρυσό, από εμάς και το hellug προκειμένου να δούμε από κοντά τα δεδομένα όπως που θα μπουν τα μηχανάκια, τη χωροταξία, παροχές που υπάρχουν κτλ.

Για την καλύτερη οργάνωση μας είναι σκόπιμο να δηλώσουν ποιοι μπορούν να βοηθήσουμε και σε τι. Όλες οι εργασίες είναι ανοικτές για όλους, έτσι μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε και στα θέματα του hellug (ορμάτε linuxαδες).

προς το παρόν από εμάς υπάρχει ήδη προσφορά για τα ακόλουθα:

dti --> 1 sector 12 dbi και 4 ap's (2 orinoco, 2 intel). 
Cha0s --> link / εξοπλισμός routeropc
MickFlemm --> cm9 και μια κεραία PW 19dbi

----------


## nvak

Θα έρθουν πολλά άτομα και μόνο ασύρματα μπορεί να καλυφθεί ο χώρος. 
Πέρα απο τον χώρο που φαίνεται στην foto στο δυτικό αερολιμένα, υπάρχει και ένας χώρος (πρώην κτίριο charters και tool EKAB ανατολικά) όπου θα καταλύσει μεγάλο μέρος των συμμετεχόντων. 

Για να καλυφθούν οι χώροι χρειάζονται 5-6 AP ασύρματα συνδεδεμένα μεταξύ τους. 
Πρέπει να βρεθούν απο πρίν οι χώροι τοποθέτησης και κυρίως πώς θα τροφοδοτηθούν με ρεύμα.

Αν χρειασθεί μπορώ να εξασφαλίσω πρόσβαση στην ταράτσα του πρώην Δυτικού Αερολιμένα και την ταράτσα των charters απο όπου θα έχουμε επαφή με όλα τα πιθανά σημεία τοποθέτησης των AP. 

Πέρα απο εξοπλισμό θα χρειασθούν 5-6 άτομα για κάποιες μέρες για να υποστηριχθεί ένα τέτοιο εγχείρημα.

----------


## dti

Μια αλλαγή, αντί της sector (που εγκαταστάθηκε στον Ωρωπό), μπορώ να διαθέσω μια omni Comet 7.4 dbi.

Επίσης, μπορώ να είμαι παρών στο περίπτερο (αν θα στήσουμε) καθώς θα έχω άδεια εκείνες τις μέρες.

----------


## nc

*Μπορώ να καλύψω την εκδήλωση με όσα Cisco/Aironet Access Points και Wireless Bridges χρειαστούν.*

Επίσης υπάρχουν 3 omni AIR-ANT2455V-N (Aironet/Cushcraft) εσωτερικού χώρου των 5.5dbi.

----------


## tyfeonas

εγω (μιας και απο ασυρματα υλικα ειστε full) διαθετω ενα doblo cargo φορτηγακι για μετακινησεις ογκωδων υλικων  ::  .
επειδη η εκδηλωση πεφτει και εργασιμες μερες , τις εργασιμες μπορω απογευματα, σαββατοκυριακο και πρωινα.

ολα αυτα εκτος απροοπτου.

----------


## dti

Μπράβο! Με σωστή κινητοποίηση θα βγούμε ασπροπρόσωποι για μία ακόμη φορά!

----------


## acoul

> Έργασίες που πρέπει να γίνουν:
> 1. Διαχείριση της πρόσβασης στο internet. Θα υπάρχει μια μισθωμένη 8 Mbps συμμετρική και πλήρης δομημένη καλωδίωση. Θα πρέπει αυτή να την διαχειριστούμε -εμείς και το hellug- (routing, nat, QoS κτλ) ώστε αυτή να μοιραστεί σε awmn hotspot, hellug server, επισκέπτες, δημοσιογράφους. Θα πρέπει να δούμε λεπτομέρειες σχετικά με το τι έχουμε και τι απαιτήσεις έχουμε ώστε να δούμε αν θα χρειαστεί υλικό και πως θα διαρθρωθεί.
> 2. Στήσιμο και Εγκατάσταση Hotspot. Βολεύει να έχουμε κάτι μικρό, εύκολα μεταφέρσιμο, εύκολα διαχειρίσιμο, στο στυλ ετοιμάζουμε κάτι απο το σπίτι, πάμε το βάζουμε σε μπριζάκι και τέλος.
> 3. Στήσιμο, μεταφορά και εγκατάσταση των δύο server και των thin clients
> 4. Υποστήριξη, διαχείριση περιπτέρου (αν φτιάξουμε κάτι μικρό ) και αίθουσας υπολογιστών


Πρόθυμος να βοηθήσω στο (1) και σε ότι άλλο χρειαστεί !!

----------


## ngia

Tα νεώτερα

Χώροι:
Α. Σκεπαστός χώρος , μεγέθους γήπεδου του ποδοσφαίρου όπου θα μπουν τραπεζάκια από τους συμμετέχοντες στην εκδήλωση. (εκεί θα είναι ο χαμός)

Β. Αίθουσα ελεγχόμενης πρόσβασης για τους δημοσιογράφους στον ημιόροφο

Γ. Αίθουσα γραμματείας, μικρός σχετικά χώρος στον ημιόροφο

Καλωδίωση:
Στην εσωτερική πλευρά του γηπέδου υπάρχουν δύο κατανεμητές, όπως και ένας στην αίθουσα των δημοσιογράφων
Αυτοί ενώνονται με τον κεντρικό κατανεμητή
Οι καλωδιώσεις είναι μεγάλου μήκους (108μ πχ τα πριζάκια αποσταση απο τον κ.κ, πολλά έχουν λάθος ποδαράκια, ενώ άλλα είναι ασύνδετα)
Κάποιο σχεδιάγραμμα δεν υπάρχει από τους οργανωτές.

Το πλάνο είναι για ασύρματη πρόσβαση στο γήπεδο και στο παρτέρι έξω απο το γήπεδο. Αν τραβήξουμε καλώδια από τους δύο κατανεμητές είναι πιο εύκολο. Από τα πριζάκια λόγω μεγάλης απόστασης, λάθος καλωδίωση κτλ δε θα βγάλουμε άκρη εύκολα.

Το άμεσο είναι στο χώρο της γραμματείας - 1ο όροφο να μπει ένα ασύρματο με το awmn, προκειμένου να έχουν πρόσβαση στο ινετ (ακόμα δεν εχει έλθει η γραμμή)
Η Koki, sbolis, nc κάνανε δοκιμή με ένα πανελ και είχαμε σύνδεση με τον painter σε b με ένα πανελάκι.
Σήμερα το απόγευμα θα εγκαταστήσουν στο χώρο της γραμματείας ένα πανελ με μια εξωτερική συσκευή (σε εσωτερικό χώρο) ώστε να υπάρχει πρόσβαση. Ευσπρόδεκτος όποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει.

δείτε το διάγραμμα για το χώρο, τα πράσινα είναι αυτά που είναι να μπουν , το δύσκολο είναι να ξεκαθαρίσει η καλωδίωση.

----------


## Cha0s

> Άσε τη μύγα κάτω, θέμα επιφυλακτικότητας που θα βγει το λινκ δεν υπάρχει.






> ευσπρόδεκτος φυσικά.. 
> αν δε βοηθήσεις εσύ που είσαι δίπλα ποιος θα βοηθήσει?





> Η Koki, sbolis, nc κάνανε δοκιμή με ένα πανελ και είχαμε σύνδεση με τον painter σε b με ένα πανελάκι.


Δεν έχω πρόβλημα το να βγει με τον Στέφανο.
Αντιθέτως μάλιστα!

Αλλά μην με κοροϊδεύετε κιόλας...
Επειδή κάποια άτομα δεν χωνεύουν την μάπα μου βγάζουν 'διάφορες' δικαιολογίες για να μην βγει το λινκ με μένα που είμαι *πάνω* από το αεροδρόμιο.

Σας έχω νέα όμως.
Όλοι από εμένα περνάνε... *Και μιας το bandwidth ήταν η δήθεν δικαιολογία*, να δω πως από άλλον εδώ κάτω θα έχετε περισσότερο bandwidth όταν έτσι και αλλιώς περνάνε από εμένα για το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο σχεδόν όλοι εδώ κάτω...


Ποιος έχει την μύγα τώρα Νικήτα;  ::

----------


## acoul

Και εμένα δεν με ενημέρωσε κανείς σχετικά για χθες. Αν και είχα πολλά τρεχάματα, αν το ήξερα έγκαιρα θα είχα φροντίσει να είμαι και εγώ εκεί... Μπράβο πάντως σε όσους τρέξανε. Ας υπάρχει μια καλύτερη ενημέρωση, οργάνωση και τα σχετικά καλέσματα μια και μπορεί να θέλουν να συμμετέχουν και άλλοι πέρα από τις γνωστές ομάδες τρέχουμε, σηκώνουμε τα μανίκια κλπ. ... !!

----------


## ngia

> Η Koki, sbolis, nc κάνανε δοκιμή με ένα πανελ και είχαμε σύνδεση με τον painter σε b με ένα πανελάκι. 
> Σήμερα το απόγευμα θα εγκαταστήσουν στο χώρο της γραμματείας ένα πανελ με μια εξωτερική συσκευή (σε εσωτερικό χώρο) ώστε να υπάρχει πρόσβαση. Ευσπρόδεκτος όποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει.






> Ποιος έχει την μύγα τώρα Νικήτα;


Γίνεσαι άδικος, είπα και στην κοκι, όποιος μπορεί και θέλει το βγάζει, στο σκανάρισμα πιάσαν τον παιντερ και την κοκι, συννεοηθείτε μεταξύ σας και γυρίστε ένα προς το αεροδρόμιο

----------


## Cha0s

> Γίνεσαι άδικος, είπα και στην κοκι, όποιος μπορεί και θέλει το βγάζει, στο σκανάρισμα πιάσαν τον παιντερ και την κοκι, συννεοηθείτε μεταξύ σας και γυρίστε ένα προς το αεροδρόμιο


Το θέμα δεν είναι αν θέλω εγώ, η Διαλεκτή ή ο Στέφανος.

Το θέμα είναι οι άλλοι τι *δεν* θέλουν.
Και γι'αυτό γίνονται όλα...

Anyway, κάντε ότι θέλετε. Δεν ασχολούμαι.

Κακώς προσφέρθηκα κιόλας...

----------


## NetTraptor

How can we help… Έχω 1,5 μέρες ελεύθερες μέχρι να φύγω και από ότι φαίνετε θα είναι AWMNitikes… 
Νέα λινκ στον Panoramix Και μεταφορά ιστού στον wolfpack. 

Βάλτε μια φωνή μέσω voip να κινητοποιηθούμε αν χρειάζεται… και τι άλλο χρειαζόμαστε… Τώρα όμως γιατί την τελευταία στιγμή θα τρέχουμε πάλι…  ::  

Cha0s chill out... Βγαλε τα λινκ  ::

----------


## ngia

> Και εμένα δεν με ενημέρωσε κανείς σχετικά για χθες. Αν και είχα πολλά τρεχάματα, αν το ήξερα έγκαιρα θα είχα φροντίσει να είμαι και εγώ εκεί... Μπράβο πάντως σε όσους τρέξανε. Ας υπάρχει μια καλύτερη ενημέρωση, οργάνωση και τα σχετικά καλέσματα μια και μπορεί να θέλουν να συμμετέχουν και άλλοι πέρα από τις γνωστές ομάδες τρέχουμε, σηκώνουμε τα μανίκια κλπ. ... !!


αφού υπήρχε στην mailing list του hellug .. μάλλον από τα πολλά τρεχάματα το ξέχασες

----------


## Cha0s

> Cha0s chill out... Βγαλε τα λινκ


Εφόσων υπάρχουν άτομα που δεν θέλουν να βγει το λινκ με μένα δεν βγαίνει.

Δεν θα κάτσω να σκάσω κιόλας.  ::

----------


## Tenorism

Την άλλη βδομάδα, θα βοηθήσω και γω. 
@Cha0s:
Τελικά θα το βγάλουμε το λινκ να τελειώνουμε;
Αν κάποιοι δεν σε γουστάρουν μπορούμε πάρα πολύ ωραία να τους παραβλέψουμε και να συνεχίσουμε...  ::  so easy

----------


## argi

Πάντως εγώ δεν κατάλαβα... ποιος δεν θέλει να βγει το Link???

@rg!

----------


## NetTraptor

Έλα μωρέ serial… Λες και θα γίνει τίποτα αν βγει με Cha0s ή κάποιον άλλο… ας βγει με όλους… Θα έρθουμε όλοι αν χρειαστείς βοήθεια… Πρώτος εγώ αν το θελήσεις….


1. Θέλουμε μια λίστα με τι έχει μαζευτεί και θα χρειαστεί ακόμα από εξοπλισμό
2. Λίστα με εργασίες που θα πρέπει να γίνουν
3. Πλάνο κάλυψης
4. Δουλειές οι οποίες μπορούν να γίνουν στο Background. Τι είναι Αυτά…software, hardware, φυλλάδια … what?

Δώστε μια ενημέρωση του πως και τι… είμαι σίγουρος ότι αν θέλουμε θα γίνει ακόμα καλύτερη εμφάνιση από την προηγούμενη φορά!

----------


## nc

We are UP and running...

Πρώτο post από το LINK με την αίθουσα γραμματειακής υποστήριξης του Ε.Κ.Φ.

Παίζουμε ως client στο AP της ΚΟΚΙ.

Η σύνδεση πραγματοποιείται με ένα panel ΜΤΙ 15.5db, Soekris net4501 και Senao minipci. Τρέχουμε monowall.

Σε λίγο θα στηθεί και το VPN με την έδρα του συλλόγου.



```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                                awmn.ekf -    0 |    4 |    4 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                            ap.koko.awmn -    0 |    4 |    4 |   10 |   12 |   20 |   20 |
|                      gw-koko.cha0s.awmn -    0 |    4 |    4 |   10 |   15 |   20 |   20 |
|                    gw-cha0s.sv1aiz.awmn -    0 |    4 |    4 |   10 |   17 |   21 |   20 |
|                gw-sv1aiz.sokratisg.awmn -    0 |    4 |    4 |   10 |   10 |   10 |   10 |
|                gw-sokratisg.sw1jra.awmn -    0 |    4 |    4 |   10 |   20 |   30 |   10 |
|               gw-router-2-1.sw1jra.awmn -    0 |    3 |    3 |   20 |   20 |   20 |   20 |
|                   gw-sw1jra.sw1hfq.awmn -    0 |    3 |    3 |   10 |   16 |   20 |   20 |
|                 gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn -    0 |    3 |    3 |   20 |   26 |   40 |   20 |
|             gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn -    0 |    3 |    3 |   30 |   33 |   40 |   30 |
|                    gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn -    0 |    3 |    3 |   20 |   33 |   50 |   50 |
|                           10.19.143.130 -    0 |    3 |    3 |   40 |   50 |   70 |   40 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
```

----------


## koki

Στο scan πιάσαμε μόνο εμένα και τον Painter.
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι υπάρχει μια περίπτωση να μην υπάρχει οπτική με τον Cha0s, για αυτό και δεν το προχώρησα πολύ προσωπικά.

Ακριβώς από πάνω από το κτήριο είναι οι κερκίδες ενός γηπέδου που κρύβουν το Ελληνικό και την Ανω Γλυφάδα αρκετά. Αν και ίσως έβγαινε το link με cha0s.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση το θέμα ήταν ότι άμεσα δεν μπορούσε να βγει link στους 5 Γίγα με κανέναν, λόγω έλλειψης άμεσα υλοποιήσιμης εγκατάστασης για 5G στο χώρο. 
Οπότε για να βγαίνουν μέχρι τη Δευτέρα τα παιδιά (5 pc) προς internet, συνδέθηκαν στο ΑΡ μου, με μια ικανοποιητική για 5 pc σύνδεση (υπερ-αρκετή, από ό,τι φάνηκε).

Από Δευτέρα που θα υπάρχει εξοπλισμός στο Ελληνικό, θα δούμε πώς και με ποιον θα βγει το Link. 

Η γνώμη μου είναι πως εάν βγαίνει με Cha0s είναι μια πολύ καλή λύση, για πολλούς λόγους (κυρίως αξιοπιστίας). Εάν βέβαια ο Βάγγος έχει εξοπλισμό και τελικά βγει, είναι καλή φάση. 
Εναλλακτικά με εμένα και τον Painter, είναι και πάλι πολύ καλές λύσεις. 
Προς Αργυρούπολη η οπτική είναι άριστη, πιάνει όλα τα ΑΡ (εμένα, Painter, Ripper, Puccadoros).

----------


## Mick Flemm

Εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει διαθέσιμη μια 19dbi grid PW για να αντικαταστήσει το panel, απλά πρέπει να περάσει κάποιος απ' το σπίτι να την πάρει (υπάρχει και η cm9 αν θέλετε). Ευχαρίστως να βοηθίσω κι εγώ όσο χρειαστεί, ψιλοσυνήλθα από την ίωση (1 βδομάδα με 39 - 40 πυρετό) και είμαι up n running.

----------


## ngia

Είναι έτοιμα ένα p3 και ένα wrap στα κουτιά τους με 2 if το κάθε ένα.

Τετάρτη πρωϊ (για να προλάβουμε την πρόσβαση στον κεντρικό κατανεμητή) θα γίνει μια επίσκεψη (Tenorism, nc, winner, cirrus έχουν προθυμοποιηθεί για το πρωϊ και όποιος άλλος μπορεί) προκειμένου να εγκατασταθεί ότι μπορεί να εγκατασταθεί (το πρόβλημα παραμένει η δομημένη καλωδίωση τους),

Σχεδιάγραμμα του χώρου και τι σχεδιάζεται να μπει που έχω κάνει μερικά ποστ πριν.

ιφ κατευθυντικό αν μπορεί ας γυρίσει κάποιος από απέναντι.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Κι εγώ μέσα για Τετάρτη, που θα συναντηθούμε ?

----------


## apollonas

Ωπ! Έφτασε κι ο δικτυάς! Με φωνάξατε???  ::   ::   ::  
Υπάρχει μεγάλο ενδεχόμενο την Τετάρτη να μην δουλεύω γι αυτό δώστε μου στοιχεία, διευθύνσεις, κινητά να μαζευτούμε να το φτιάξουμε.  ::

----------


## acoul

Έχουμε κάτι νεώτερο για την αυριανή συνάντηση; Ώρα και τόπος εκκίνησης ... ?

----------


## koki

Στο ασύρματο κομμάτι πιθανότατα αύριο θα είμαστε έτοιμοι οι Αργυρουπολίτες. 
Σε κάθε περίπτωση μπορεί θα θεωρηθεί ότι είναι ένα τηλεφώνημα μακριά.
(αρκεί να είναι έγκαιρο αυτό).

----------


## Tenorism

Να ελπίζουμε δηλαδή σε κανά dedicated iface? Κατά προτίμηση σε a?

----------


## koki

Αυτο το έχουμε πει από την πρώτη μέρα, και μάλιστα όταν είχαμε πάει εκεί την Πέμπτη από πλευρά μας είμαστε έτοιμοι, απλά δεν μπορούσε άμεσα να εγκατασταθεί στους χώρους εκεί εξοπλισμός. 
Για αυτό και γιατί κάποια παιδιά θα κάνανε και πάσχα εκεί (!!) πέσαν ως client στο ΑΡ μου, ώστε να έχουν λίγο καλύτερη σύνδεση από την ISDN μετά προβλημάτων που είχαν. 

Tώρα που πέρασε το πάσχα και τα κοψίδια, είμαστε έτοιμοι, απλά οι ώρες είναι δύσκολες κι εγώ ψιλο χοντρο ακινητοποιημένη λόγω κάτι σαν ψύξης  ::

----------


## nc

*Τα αποτελέσματα των σημερινών εργασιών:*

1. Αλλάχτηκε η συσκευή που εξυπηρετούσε το link με την koki με Η/Υ με περισσότερα interface.

2. Πλέον παίζουμε σαν client στο AP του Painter λόγο καλύτερου σήματος και διότι περιμένουμε σήμερα το απόγευμα να σηκωθεί από την πλευρά του Painter interface σε αλφα. 

3. Η κίνηση προς Internet εξυπηρετείται πλέον μέσω VPN με την έδρα του συλλόγου.

4. Εγκαταστάθηκαν 2 Cisco AP στην μεγάλη κλειστή αίθουσα και δοκιμάστηκαν με εξαιρετική απόδοση ακόμη και σε μεγάλη απόσταση στον προαύλιο χώρο.

5. Λύθηκαν εν μέρη τα προβλήματα με την δομημένη καλωδίωση.

*Εργασίες που απομένουν (θα ολοκληρωθούν εντός Σαββατοκύριακου):*

1. Μετατροπή του link με Painter σε άλφα.
2. Ενεργοποίηση δεύτερου interface στο Η/Υ για την κάλυψη μέρους του προαυλίου χώρου.
3. Εγκατάσταση 2 ακόμη AP.
4. Επίλυση των εναπομείναντων προβλημάτων με την δομημένη καλωδίωση.
5. Τελική δοκιμή την εγκατάστασης.

Η σημερινή ομάδα "καταδρομών": Tenorism, Winner, cirrus, nc.

----------


## Painter

Σε λίγο ανεβαίνω για ταρατσάδα, θα υπάρξουν διακοπές σε όλα τα λίνκς.

----------


## dti

> 3. Εγκατάσταση 2 ακόμη AP.


Επειδή το Σαββατοκύριακο προβλέπεται θερμό στο μέτωπο του Ν. Ευβοϊκού, να συνεννοηθούμε να σας παραδώσω τον εξοπλισμό που είχα υποσχεθεί (ap's, κεραίες κλπ.).

----------


## nc

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nc
> 
> 3. Εγκατάσταση 2 ακόμη AP.
> 
> 
> Επειδή το Σαββατοκύριακο προβλέπεται θερμό στο μέτωπο του Ν. Ευβοϊκού, να συνεννοηθούμε να σας παραδώσω τον εξοπλισμό που είχα υποσχεθεί (ap's, κεραίες κλπ.).


Θα βάλουμε μια από τα ίδια (Cisco). Δεν τα βάλαμε σήμερα μιας και δεν ήταν απαραίτητα. Και αυτά που βάλαμε δεν εξυπηρετούν προς το παρόν κάτι μιας και δεν έχουν συνδεθεί ακόμη τα patch panels με τον κεντρικό κατανεμητή λόγω αδυναμίας πρόσβασης σε αυτόν (η πρόσβαση γίνεται υπό επίβλεψη). Στην ουσία πρέπει να ενεργοποιηθούν οι 3-4 συνδέσεις του κεντρικού κατανεμητή με τις επιμέρους αίθουσες.

----------


## ngia

έλαβα το ακόλουθο από τον Αγγελή ( [email protected] )




> καλημερα,
> ειναι κομματακι αργα πιθανα, αλλα υπηρχε μια αδυναμια συνεννοησης...
> 
> περαν του επισημου ESF, υπαρχουν και διαφοροι αυτονομοι χωροι, παραλληλα με αυτο. ενας απο αυτος ειναι το autonomous
> playground,(http://autonomousplayground.org) θα ειναι σε υπαιθριο χωρο (μια πλατεια συγκεκρυμενα) στο ελληνικο πολυ κοντα στο ESF,15 λεπτα με τα ποδια, μαλλον εχει και οπτικη επαφη. 
> 
> εχουμε δυο επιλογες, η μια επιλογη ειναι να τραβηξουμε λιγο απο το bandwith του φορουμ. η αλλη ειναι να τραβηξουμε απο εξαρχεια ή απο καποιο σπιτι δικο μας, χρησιμοποιοντας ομως το δικτυο του awmn για να το
> φτασουμε στο ελληνικο. θα εχουμε 5 πισι, και μαλλον μια κεραια πιατο. 
> 
> ...




Προέχει να μπουν οι καλωδιώσεις στον κατανεμητή, αν μείνει χρόνος μπορούμε να ασχοληθούμε με αυτό (Πιθανά από τους μόνιμους θαμώνες των εκδηλώσεων cirrus και gd.)

Επίσης επειδή η 8mbps που τους τάξανε έγινε 2mbps και για αυτή ψάχνεται ένα sdsl modem καλό είναι να είμαστε προετοιμασμένοι για παροχή inet (a λινκ, vpn συλλόγου, proxy κοντινοί.)

Επίσης καλό είναι να βοηθήσουμε το hellug στη μεταφορά - στήσιμο - 20pc+server, οπότε ας μας δώσει κάποιος απο κει ενημέρωση τι θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε

----------


## acoul

Μπορώ να διαθέσω έτοιμο server με Squid proxy/cache που θα κάνει transparent proxy μιλώντας σε 3-4 άλλους γρήγορους Squid προσθέτοντας έτσι την συνολική χωρητικότητα bandwidth και καλύπτοντας ικανοποιητικά τις Web ανάγκες της εκδήλωσης !! Επιπλέον τις μέρες της εκδήλωσης ο aifnis.ozonet.awmn proxy θα είναι ανοικτός για την έκθεση με επιπλέον χωρητικότητα για της αυξημένες ανάγκες των ημερών !!

----------


## dti

Ο κόμβος μας στο 4ο Ευρωπαϊκό Κοινωνικό Φόρουμ στο WiND: 4ekf(#1289)
 ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Επίσης επειδή η 8mbps που τους τάξανε έγινε 2mbps και για αυτή ψάχνεται ένα sdsl modem καλό είναι να είμαστε προετοιμασμένοι για παροχή inet (a λινκ, vpn συλλόγου, proxy κοντινοί.)


Έχω ένα (μπορώ να ξηλώσω άλλο ένα) pairgain/ADC Megabit Modem 300s. 1RJ11 SDSL + 1RJ45 10base… αν χρειαστεί… call me… 
Πάει μέχρι 2,3Mbit

http://www.adc.com/Library/Techpub/4070.pdf

----------


## mojiro

αρθρο στην κεντρικη λειπει.

----------


## ngia

> Μπορώ να διαθέσω έτοιμο server με Squid proxy/cache που θα κάνει transparent proxy μιλώντας σε 3-4 άλλους γρήγορους Squid προσθέτοντας έτσι την συνολική χωρητικότητα bandwidth και καλύπτοντας ικανοποιητικά τις Web ανάγκες της εκδήλωσης !! Επιπλέον τις μέρες της εκδήλωσης ο aifnis.ozonet.awmn proxy θα είναι ανοικτός για την έκθεση με επιπλέον χωρητικότητα για της αυξημένες ανάγκες των ημερών !!


proxy τοπικά? δε ξέρω πόσο έχει νόημα. Αν νομίζεις ότι θα ωφελήσει ευσπρόδεκτος




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> Επίσης επειδή η 8mbps που τους τάξανε έγινε 2mbps και για αυτή ψάχνεται ένα sdsl modem καλό είναι να είμαστε προετοιμασμένοι για παροχή inet (a λινκ, vpn συλλόγου, proxy κοντινοί.)
> 
> 
> Έχω ένα (μπορώ να ξηλώσω άλλο ένα) pairgain/ADC Megabit Modem 300s. 1RJ11 SDSL + 1RJ45 10base… αν χρειαστεί… call me… 
> Πάει μέχρι 2,3Mbit
> 
> http://www.adc.com/Library/Techpub/4070.pdf


δε νομίζω..

----------


## ngia

καλοκαίριασε από τον Μάϊο
http://info.awmn.net/index.php?option=c ... 2006-05-01

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nc
> 
> ...


Τελικά θα χρειαστείτε καμιά omni ή κανένα panel;
Προλαβαίνετε μέχρι το απόγευμα που φεύγω για Ωρωπό...

----------


## Winner

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> ...


Υπάρχει περίπτωση να χρειαστούμε μια omni...

----------


## ngia

από το ΕΚΦ:



> Ενημερώνω ότι σήμερα το πρωί (Παρασκευή) επικοινώνησαν μαζί μου από ΟΤΕ 
> και ΟΤΕΝΕΤ, και μου είπαν ότι έχουν ολοκληρωθεί οι τυπικές διαδικασίες 
> έγγρισης της γραμμής Internet (μισθωμένη γραμμή 2Mbps). Ξεκινούν την 
> εγκατάσταση, και πιθανότατα θα την έχουμε από την ερχόμενη Τρίτη 2 Μάη.
> 
> Υπενθυμίζω ότι προς το παρόν έχουμε Internet μέσω του ασύρματου link που 
> μας έχει δώσει το AWMN.
> 
> Θανάσης.


σήμερα έγινε προσπάθεια για δεύτερο λινκ με awmn, 
αύριο θα περάσει winner, cirrus για να τελειώσει η καλωδίωση στους κατανεμητές (είπαν ότι θα μας περάσουν τα καλώδια, και μήπως βγει το δεύτερο λινκ σε α (με painter).
nc, katsaros, nettraptor, ktl μπορείτε να βοηθήσετε αύριο (κατά τις 10) ?

----------


## nc

> nc, katsaros, nettraptor, ktl μπορείτε να βοηθήσετε αύριο (κατά τις 10) ?


Θα είμαι παρών να ολοκληρώσουμε το link και την εγκατάσταση των άλλων Access Points. 
Υποθέτω ότι αύριο θα έχουμε πρόσβαση στον κεντρικό ή να έχουν συνδέσει τα 3-4 patch panels μιας και το υποσχέθηκαν ξανά σήμερα.

----------


## NetTraptor

> nc, katsaros, nettraptor, ktl μπορείτε να βοηθήσετε αύριο (κατά τις 10) ?


wolfpack can wait...  ::  
Θα τον πιάσω κάποια στιγμή μέσα στο 3 ήμερο…

Οποίος θέλει να κατέβει μαζί μου … ρινγκ

----------


## ngia

αν μπορείτε κρατάτε ένα κομμάτι 1μ καλώδιο nmale-nmale στην περίπτωση που μπει και άλλο απ κάτω στη γραμματεία

----------


## spirosco

> αν μπορείτε κρατάτε ένα κομμάτι 1μ καλώδιο nmale-nmale στην περίπτωση που μπει και άλλο απ κάτω στη γραμματεία


Με νερο ή χωρις?  ::

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> αν μπορείτε κρατάτε ένα κομμάτι 1μ καλώδιο nmale-nmale στην περίπτωση που μπει και άλλο απ κάτω στη γραμματεία
> 
> 
> Με νερο ή χωρις?


ε βρεγμένο καλώδιο που σου χρειάζεται..

----------


## Tenorism

Έχουμε και λέμε. Έχουμε κεντράρει (σε a) ένα iface προς τον painter. Αυτό που μας είχε στρέψει, δεν μπορέσαμε να το πιάσουμε μάλλον από λάθος από τη μεριά του. Μόνο ένα ββ της koki και κάτι MAKAVRIA-KOUNAVIA. Όμως πιάσαμε πάρα πολύ καλά και cha0s αλλά δεν τον βρίσκαμε στο τηλέφωνο. Σημειώνω βέβαια πως τώρα παίζουμε από την ταράτσα. Θα ήταν ευχής έργον να τελειώναμε αύριο. Και με το λινκ σε α και με τους κατανεμητές. Μετά θα έχουμε και περιθώριο για 3 μέρες testing.

Υ.Γ. Περιμένουν πάντως γύρω στου 20000-30000 επισκέπτες. Άμα σκάσει κανένα 5% με laptops τότε θα είναι και πολύ test.

----------


## alasondro

Το MAKAVRIA-KOUNAVIA είναι το λινκ της koki με macabre_sunsets.  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Με το Quality of Service έχει γίνει κάτι από τη μεριά του Hellug ?? Ο Server που μπορώ να διαθέσω για transparent proxy/cache μπορεί να αναλάβει και το QoS με την προϋπόθεση να είναι ο κεντρικός router μεταξύ του LAN και του AWMN/Internet. Από τη μεριά μου θα χρειαστώ 24 ώρες για δοκιμές και εγκατάσταση στο χώρο πριν την λειτουργία των παραπάνω. Την Τρίτη 2 Μαϊού είναι ok για την εγκατάσταση του server στην έκθεση; Ακόμη θα χρειαστώ 2 x 256 PC3200, DDR400 μια και ο server έχει μόνο 256Mb RAM.

----------


## Winner

> Με το Quality of Service έχει γίνει κάτι από τη μεριά του Hellug ?? Ο Server που μπορώ να διαθέσω για transparent proxy/cache μπορεί να αναλάβει και το QoS με την προϋπόθεση να είναι ο κεντρικός router μεταξύ του LAN και του AWMN/Internet.


Για ποιό λόγω να είναι ο κεντρικός router;
Μπορούμε από τον ήδη υπάρχον που έχει στηθεί να βάλουμε transparent proxy το μηχάνημα που θα στήσεις ώστε να μην πειράξουμε αυτά που έχουν στηθεί ήδη. Έτσι θα πάρουν και τα υπόλοιπα κομμάτια του χώρου από τον proxy (hotspots κλπ).

----------


## koki

> Έχουμε και λέμε. Έχουμε κεντράρει (σε a) ένα iface προς τον painter. Αυτό που μας είχε στρέψει, δεν μπορέσαμε να το πιάσουμε μάλλον από λάθος από τη μεριά του. Μόνο ένα ββ της koki και κάτι MAKAVRIA-KOUNAVIA. Όμως πιάσαμε πάρα πολύ καλά και cha0s αλλά δεν τον βρίσκαμε στο τηλέφωνο. Σημειώνω βέβαια πως τώρα παίζουμε από την ταράτσα. Θα ήταν ευχής έργον να τελειώναμε αύριο. Και με το λινκ σε α και με τους κατανεμητές. Μετά θα έχουμε και περιθώριο για 3 μέρες testing.


Από την ταράτσα λογικό να πιάνει και τον Cha0s.
Εάν μπορέσω θα έρθω αύριο το πρωί για καμία ώρα (δεν μπορώ περισσότερο, δυστυχώς) να δω τι μπορώ να κάνω!

----------


## acoul

> Για ποιό λόγω να είναι ο κεντρικός router;


Για το QoS policy ... !! Για transparent proxy αν υποστηρίζει wccp ο κεντρικός router θα είναι ok.

----------


## Cha0s

> Έχουμε και λέμε. Έχουμε κεντράρει (σε a) ένα iface προς τον painter. Αυτό που μας είχε στρέψει, δεν μπορέσαμε να το πιάσουμε μάλλον από λάθος από τη μεριά του. Μόνο ένα ββ της koki και κάτι MAKAVRIA-KOUNAVIA. Όμως πιάσαμε πάρα πολύ καλά και cha0s αλλά δεν τον βρίσκαμε στο τηλέφωνο. Σημειώνω βέβαια πως τώρα παίζουμε από την ταράτσα. Θα ήταν ευχής έργον να τελειώναμε αύριο. Και με το λινκ σε α και με τους κατανεμητές. Μετά θα έχουμε και περιθώριο για 3 μέρες testing.
> 
> Υ.Γ. Περιμένουν πάντως γύρω στου 20000-30000 επισκέπτες. Άμα σκάσει κανένα 5% με laptops τότε θα είναι και πολύ test.


Αφού είχατε πει ότι δεν υπάρχει οπτική με εμένα.

Anyway, δεν έχω feeder για a διαθέσιμο αυτή την στιγμή.

Μόνο κάρτα, πιάτο, pigtail.


ΥΓ: Δεν βρήκα καμία κλήση στο κινητό...

----------


## cirrus

> Αφού είχατε πει ότι δεν υπάρχει οπτική με εμένα.


Από την αρχική θέση δεν υπήρχε οπτική επαφή. Μπήκε πολύ πιο ψηλά το πιάτο τώρα.

Βγήκε λινκ με Painter σε α με σήμα γύρω στο -60. Θέλει ακόμη λίγο φτιάξιμο το λινκ βέβαια. Επίσης routαρετε το 10.1.0.0/22.
Σηκώθηκε μια sector που θα εξυπηρετεί το autonomous playground αλλά και client που θα βρίσκονται έξω από το κεντρικό χώρο.
Access στο κεντρικό rack δεν έχουμε ακόμη αλλά λογικά από Τρίτη θα είναι οκ.

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute 10.1.0.1
traceroute to 10.1.0.1 (10.1.0.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.321 ms  0.264 ms  0.216 ms
 2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  0.821 ms  1.893 ms  3.917 ms
 3  gw-cha0s.sv1aiz.awmn (10.26.35.34)  3.329 ms  4.054 ms  6.348 ms
 4  gw-sv1aiz.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.41)  6.497 ms  6.927 ms  6.483 ms
 5  gw-sokratisg.seaman.awmn (10.32.49.18)  34.425 ms  2.196 ms  1.984 ms
 6  gw-seaman.thunder.awmn (10.15.163.145)  3.261 ms  2.902 ms  2.468 ms
 7  gw-thunder.magla.awmn (10.15.158.129)  5.270 ms  17.785 ms  8.225 ms
 8  gw-magla.thanasis.awmn (10.15.156.193)  201.760 ms  127.545 ms  137.006 ms
 9  gw-thanasis.macabre-sunsets.awmn (10.15.164.76)  236.526 ms  203.302 ms  168.710 ms
10  gw-koko.macabre-sunsets.awmn (10.15.164.69)  122.242 ms  195.644 ms  200.468 ms
11  gw-koko.painter.awmn (10.20.220.70)  174.274 ms  275.009 ms  248.947 ms
12  10.20.217.138 (10.20.217.138)  356.107 ms  130.091 ms  132.743 ms
13  10.1.0.1 (10.1.0.1)  94.184 ms  53.680 ms  87.039 ms
```

Πέσατε στην περίπτωση...
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=262677#262677

(δεν την λέω την κακία μου  ::  )

----------


## koki

Ρε Αντώνη ακόμα να γίνει άλφα αυτό;;;

Ώχου.. Και γιατί πάμε από εκει και όχι από εδώ;


```
 1. il-mostro.koko.awmn               0.0%     3    0.2   0.2   0.2   0.3   0.0
 2. gw-koki.macabre-sunsets.awmn      0.0%     3    2.6   5.2   2.6   7.2   2.4
 3. gw-digenis.macabre-sunsets.awmn   0.0%     3    0.5   0.6   0.5   0.6   0.0
 4. 10.27.229.190                     0.0%     2    3.0   2.0   1.0   3.0   1.4
 5. gw-dsfak.alasondro.awmn           0.0%     2    2.9   2.2   1.5   2.9   1.0
 6. gw-lan.alasondro.awmn             0.0%     2    6.1   3.9   1.7   6.1   3.2
```

Ουά!

Ρε Βαγγέλη από τα 1500 λινκς σου το δικό μας βρήκες να χαλάσεις! ΟΥΡΤ!

----------


## Cha0s

Δεν το χάλασα εγώ. Μόνο του τα τίναξε.

2 CM9 φοβάμαι ότι μας άφησαν χρόνους.

Σε λίγο πάω πάνω να αλλάξω κάρτα μπας και...


btw η κακία δεν θα ήταν για το αλφάδιασμα του Αντώνη με τον Θανάση  ::  

Ελπίζω όσο είανι down να φτάνει το 'bandwidth' ε;  ::   ::

----------


## koki

Έχω μια wistron εδώ, εάν χρειαστεί πάντως! 
Βασικά δύο βλέπω, αλλά δεν ξέρω η μία μη δεν παίζει. Η 2η πάντως παίζει σίγουρα. 
Άμα θες, πες μου.

Α και το ξέρω ότι δεν έλεγες για τον Αντώνη, αλλά 
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΡΙΣΑΘΛΙΟΣ.  ::

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute 10.1.0.1
traceroute to 10.1.0.1 (10.1.0.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.404 ms  0.296 ms  0.266 ms
 2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  4.265 ms  0.641 ms  0.620 ms
 3  gw-cha0s.koko.awmn (10.20.220.201)  4.401 ms  2.740 ms  2.175 ms
 4  gw-koko.painter.awmn (10.20.220.70)  3.824 ms  6.065 ms  1.710 ms
 5  10.20.217.138 (10.20.217.138)  4.187 ms  2.261 ms  4.127 ms
 6  10.1.0.1 (10.1.0.1)  4.979 ms  6.619 ms  6.320 ms
```

Καλύτερα τώρα;

Θα φτάσει το bandwidth; Ανησυχώ!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nc

> ΥΓ: Δεν βρήκα καμία κλήση στο κινητό...


Βαγγέλη, σε πήρα εγώ τηλέφωνο 3 φορές χθες μεταξύ 13:00 και 13:30.

----------


## Cha0s

Έχεις δίκιο Χρήστο  ::  

Νόμιζα ότι λέγατε για σήμερα.


Anyway, αν υπάρχει ανάγκη να βγει το λινκ με μένα θα χρειαστεί κάποιο panel σε a καθώς αν βάλω και 10ο πιάτο στην ταράτσα θα με σκίσουν οι γείτονες. 

Ήδη αρχίσαν τις γκρίνιες για την κεραία της τηλεόρασης και καλά...


Η θέληση να βοηθήσω υπάρχει και υπήρχε πάντα.

Όταν όμως βλέπω τους προασπιστές της 'ομαδικότητας' και της δήθεν συλλογικότητας να λένε πίσω από την πλάτη μου ότι δεν θέλουν να βγει το λινκ με μένα επειδή είμαι εγώ και επειδή κάπου κάπως κάποτε ήμουν αντίθετος με τις αντιλήψεις τους και μόνο τότε σπάζομαι.


Επίσης θέλω να μου πείτε ποιες ώρες θα λειτουργεί η έκθεση/εκδήλωση/ότι_είναι_τελοσπαντων γιατί θέλω να κάνω κάποιες εργασίες στον κόμβο αυτές τις μέρες, ώστε να μην είμαι down όταν θα χρησιμοποιείται το δίκτυο.

----------


## dti

Έχω ενημερώσει την καταχώρηση του κόμβου #1289 στο WiND για το link με τον painter (πρέπει όμως να κάνει την ίδια κίνηση κι ο painter για να αποτυπωθεί το link στο χάρτη).
Ομοίως έχω καταχωρήσει και τα 4 ap's. Δεν ξέρω όμως στοιχεία για τα settings τους. Αν μπορεί κάποιος WiND admin ας τα καταχωρήσει (έβαλα τον nc συνδιαχειριστή).

----------


## dti

> αρθρο στην κεντρικη λειπει.


Έχω στείλει από χθες το πρωί ένα άρθρο για να ανέβει στη home page αλλά για μία ακόμη φορά φαίνεται οτι δε λειτουργεί το σύστημα...  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Το δήλωσα εγώ το λινκ με painter.

Τώρα φαίνεται και στον χάρτη κανονικά.

----------


## spirosco

```
traceroute to 10.1.0.1 (10.1.0.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  ns2.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.129)  0.629 ms  0.406 ms  0.499 ms
 2  gw-spirosco.tenorism.awmn (10.17.119.206)  0.625 ms  0.525 ms  1.089 ms
 3  10.17.122.141 (10.17.122.141)  0.907 ms  0.825 ms  0.988 ms
 4  10.17.122.169 (10.17.122.169)  7.797 ms  3.546 ms  3.086 ms
 5  10.80.190.142 (10.80.190.142)  1.877 ms  17.727 ms  12.053 ms
 6  gw-sv1aiz.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.33)  15.211 ms  29.615 ms  9.194 ms
 7  gw-cha0s.koko.awmn (10.20.220.201)  8.721 ms  21.091 ms  31.639 ms
 8  gw-koko.painter.awmn (10.20.220.70)  27.216 ms  7.666 ms  7.392 ms
 9  10.20.217.138 (10.20.217.138)  7.021 ms  33.438 ms  25.685 ms
10  10.1.0.1 (10.1.0.1)  11.185 ms  9.737 ms  8.584 ms
```

Ας φτιαχτει και κανα dns  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Υπάρχει πιο σοβαρό πρόβλημα… 

Αν έχει το χρόνο σήμερα κάποιος και μπορεί να κάνει τον κόπο να κάνει ένα fine-tuning στο πιάτο από την μεριά του forum καλό θα ήταν…
Επίσης καλό θα ήταν κάποιος να βοηθήσει και από την μεριά του painter για να μπορέσει να κλειδώσει αυτό το λινκ επιτέλους… Μα οι αποστάσεις φταίνε?.. μα κάποια άλλη ρύθμιση στο Linux ?.. κάτι… Υποθέσεις κάνω… βάλτε ένα χεράκι κάποιος της περιοχής να το σιδερώσουμε…

Το σήμα είναι άψογο γύρω στα -60 αλλά δεν λέει να κλειδώσει σωστά και να δώσει traffic… δοκίμασα από διάφορους κόμβους να τραβήξω και να στείλω αλλά μάταια… ΠΑΡΑ πολύ άσχημο throughput για τα RF δεδομένα του λινκ.

Επίσης γνώμη μου είναι ότι ίσως χρειαστούμε και άλλα AP…. Αλλά ας μιλήσουν οι επί του σχεδιασμού… 

Ένα συγύρισμα με βασικά rules στο firewall θα ήταν καλό, όπως επίσης και μερικά βασικά queue.

Εγώ θα πρότεινα να δοκιμάζαμε ακόμη ένα λινκ με cha0s…

Το project είναι πολύ μεγάλης έκτασης και δεν νομίζω ότι έχει συνειδητοποιήσει ο κόσμος που δεν έχει βρεθεί εκεί την έκταση του!

Αξίζει σαν project να δουλέψει άψογα και να καλύψουμε αδιάκοπα τις 10αδες χιλιάδες κόσμο που θα βρεθούν εκεί όσοι και αν είναι εκεί με laptop. Μην πνιγούμε πάλι από τα μικροκαπρίτσια.

Πιστέψτε με … χθες και μόνο που ήμουν εκεί είχαμε όλη την γραμματεία στα χέρια μας ενώ και το λιγοστό ακόμα traffic που προσφέραμε άξιζε μέχρι και το τελευταίο bit.

Πηγαίνετε μια βόλτα για καφέ… δείτε το μέρος και βάλτε ένα χεράκι να πάει καλά.

Όποτε βρω την ευκαιρία μέσα σε αυτές τι υπολειπόμενες μέρες θα ξαναπεράσω!

----------


## spirosco

Σημερα τα ξημερωματα ο winner εσπαγε το κεφαλι του γιατι το bandwidth απο το Ελληνικο απο καποια hops και πανω, ηταν αθλιο.
Λιγο κατι routers με ανυπαρκτο traffic shaping (φαινομενο αδιαφοριας), λιγο κατι links σε 2.4 πανω στον κορμο (φαινομενο κλεψυδρα)...

Kανοντας δοκιμαστικα prepend και δρομολωγοντας το traffic απο συγκεκριμενες διαδρομες καθως και αποριπτοντας ετσι τις ασυμμετριες που υπαρχουν,
η διαφορα ηταν σαν τη μερα με τη νυχτα.

Θα ειναι αδικο να αρχισουμε να λεμε α, αυτος ο κομβος ειναι ετσι ενω αυτος ειναι γιουβετσι, γι'αυτο ας ειμαστε και λιγο υπευθυνοι.
Η ατομικη μας αποδοση προστιθεται με την αποδοση ολων των υπολοιπων και διαρειται για να δωσει ενα μεσο ορο.
Ειναι κριμα ο μεσος ορος (εικονα του δικτυου) να ειναι αθλιος επειδη π.χ. εγω βαριεμαι να φτιαξω ενα link, η δεν θελω να μπλεξω με traffic shaping κλπ,κλπ.

Οι ραδιοερασιτεχνες οφειλουν να ειναι συννεπεις οταν βγαινουν στον αερα. Αν και εμεις δεν ειμαστε ραδιοερασιτεχνες,
τουλαχιστον ας διχνουμε μια σχετικη συνεπεια.

Διαφορετικα μην απορησετε αν τα δοκιμαστικα prepends μεινουν μονιμα...

----------


## Cha0s

> ```
> traceroute to 10.1.0.1 (10.1.0.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
>  1  ns2.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.129)  0.629 ms  0.406 ms  0.499 ms
>  2  gw-spirosco.tenorism.awmn (10.17.119.206)  0.625 ms  0.525 ms  1.089 ms
>  3  10.17.122.141 (10.17.122.141)  0.907 ms  0.825 ms  0.988 ms
>  4  10.17.122.169 (10.17.122.169)  7.797 ms  3.546 ms  3.086 ms
>  5  10.80.190.142 (10.80.190.142)  1.877 ms  17.727 ms  12.053 ms
>  6  gw-sv1aiz.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.33)  15.211 ms  29.615 ms  9.194 ms
>  7  gw-cha0s.koko.awmn (10.20.220.201)  8.721 ms  21.091 ms  31.639 ms
> ...


χαχαχα μόνο εγώ η κόκι και εσύ έχουμε DNS.


Nettraptor αν υπάρχει διαθέσιμο panel και καλώδιο 2-2.5μέτρα βγάζω το λινκ και τώρα.
Αν υπάρχει περισσότερο καλώδιο μπορώ να βάλω το πάνελ σε 4 μέτρα ύψος περίπου οπότε να είναι καλύτερη η οπτική.


Για τον Στέφανο (painter) προσωπικά δεν έχω πρόσβαση να του ρίξω μια ματιά.

Η Διαλεκτή είναι πιστεύω το ιδανικότερο άτομο για να το ρυθμίσει μιας και έχει ασχοληθεί περισσότερο με τον madwifi.

Από που δοκίμασες να τραβήξεις κάτι;

----------


## Cha0s

> Σημερα τα ξημερωματα ο winner εσπαγε το κεφαλι του γιατι το bandwidth απο το Ελληνικο απο καποια hops και πανω, ηταν αθλιο.
> Λιγο κατι routers με ανυπαρκτο traffic shaping (φαινομενο αδιαφοριας), λιγο κατι links σε 2.4 πανω στον κορμο (φαινομενο κλεψυδρα)...
> 
> Kανοντας δοκιμαστικα prepend και δρομολωγοντας το traffic απο συγκεκριμενες διαδρομες καθως και αποριπτοντας ετσι τις ασυμμετριες που υπαρχουν,
> η διαφορα ηταν σαν τη μερα με τη νυχτα.
> 
> Θα ειναι αδικο να αρχισουμε να λεμε α, αυτος ο κομβος ειναι ετσι ενω αυτος ειναι γιουβετσι, γι'αυτο ας ειμαστε και λιγο υπευθυνοι.
> Η ατομικη μας αποδοση προστιθεται με την αποδοση ολων των υπολοιπων και διαρειται για να δωσει ενα μεσο ορο.
> Ειναι κριμα ο μεσος ορος (εικονα του δικτυου) να ειναι αθλιος επειδη π.χ. εγω βαριεμαι να φτιαξω ενα link, η δεν θελω να μπλεξω με traffic shaping κλπ,κλπ.******
> ...


Τουλάχιστον δεν βγαίνω τρελός, όταν γκρινιάζω.


***** Ή πολύ απλά δεν γνωρίζω, πάτησα 4 κουμπάκια και κατεβάζω άρα παίζει καλά.  ::

----------


## acoul

> Ειναι κριμα ο μεσος ορος (εικονα του δικτυου) να ειναι αθλιος επειδη π.χ. εγω βαριεμαι να φτιαξω ενα link, η δεν θελω να μπλεξω με traffic shaping κλπ,κλπ.****


OLSR !!

----------


## spirosco

Το OLSR δεν λυνει τα παραπανω προβληματα Αλεξανδρε. Ισως να τα παρακαμπτει, δεν διαφωνω.

Εδω ομως δεν κοιταμε να πεταξουμε τα προβληματα κατω απο το χαλακι για να μην φαινονται.

----------


## Cha0s

Χώρια που δεν είναι λύση σήμερα, *τώρα*.

----------


## acoul

Σε ένα open και free δίκτυο όπως το AWMN υπάρχουν κανόνες αλλά είναι δύσκολο να επιβληθούν παντού ανά πάσα στιγμή, οπότε η τεχνολογία προσπαθεί να βοηθήσει στο βαθμό που αυτό είναι εφικτό ... OLSR  ::  !! όποτε και αν πάρουμε την απόφαση να το υλοποιήσουμε κάποια στιγμή !!

----------


## ngia

olsr..olsr..olsr..olsr..
σηκώθηκε το ελληνικό καλά ή ακόμα σπυράκο?

----------


## Cha0s

Από εδώ φαίνεται κομπλέ  ::  



```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute 10.1.0.1
traceroute to 10.1.0.1 (10.1.0.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.387 ms  0.267 ms  0.214 ms
 2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  0.804 ms  0.664 ms  0.576 ms
 3  gw-cha0s.koko.awmn (10.20.220.201)  1.054 ms  0.957 ms  0.932 ms
 4  gw-koko.painter.awmn (10.20.220.70)  1.257 ms  1.345 ms  1.505 ms
 5  10.20.217.138 (10.20.217.138)  16.078 ms  3.456 ms  2.572 ms
 6  10.1.0.1 (10.1.0.1)  5.391 ms  9.317 ms  4.171 ms
```

----------


## ngia

getting better..olsr..olsr..



> nautilus ~ # traceroute 10.1.0.1
> traceroute to 10.1.0.1 (10.1.0.1), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
> 1 interouter-shiba (10.26.122.5) 0.403 ms 0.261 ms 0.415 ms
> 2 gw-ngia.john70.awmn (10.26.122.222) 0.634 ms 0.732 ms 0.645 ms
> 3 gw-john70.gvaf.awmn (10.2.21.186) 1.256 ms 1.142 ms 1.690 ms
> 4 gw-gvaf.eexi.awmn (10.2.38.36) 2.234 ms 2.328 ms 2.113 ms
> 5 wrap-ap-top.metalab.awmn (10.2.33.5) 3.016 ms 2.975 ms 2.193 ms
> 6 gw-metalab.vlsi.awmn (10.17.122.145) 2.987 ms 4.348 ms 4.458 ms
> 7 minoas.vlsi.awmn (10.17.122.133) 3.243 ms 3.752 ms 3.500 ms
> ...

----------


## Cha0s

olsr olsr αλλά δεν βλέπω κανέναν σας εδώ:
http://olsr.acinonyx.awmn/  ::

----------


## mojiro

ο μονος τροπος για να γινει πραξη το OLSR αγαπητοι awmnakides
ειναι να ειναι συμβατο με το υπαρχον συστημα ακα μπιτζιπι...

οποιος θελει μπορει να συνεργαστει και να δειξει/ψαξει/βρει 2-3
πραματα για να τα κανουμε να μιλησουν σε πρωτη φαση και σιγα
σιγα να τα επεκτεινουμε.

δε γινεται μονο να ζηταμε oooooελεσαρ  ::  
olsr network υπαρχει
monitoring υπαρχει
services πανω του υπαρχουν
real olsr links υπαρχουν
testers δεν υπαρχουν!

----------


## cirrus

```
$ tracepath 10.1.0.1
 1?: [LOCALHOST]     pmtu 1500
 1:  vpn.cirrus.awmn (10.21.126.79)                         0.891ms
 2:  oddy (10.21.126.98)                                   84.566ms
 3:  10.35.165.129 (10.35.165.129)                          3.045ms
 4:  bbr1.limah.awmn (10.35.160.254)                        5.438ms
 5:  qw-limah.ayis.awmn (10.47.135.225)                     6.217ms
 6:  gw-ayis.bliz.awmn (10.2.13.121)                       28.569ms
 7:  ring.bliz.awmn (10.2.13.162)                          10.615ms
 8:  gw-bliz.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.249)                     14.304ms
 9:  gw-ngia.thelaz.awmn (10.26.122.244)                   35.226ms
10:  device2thelaz.sbolis.awmn (10.2.18.241)               55.102ms
11:  gw-john70.gvaf.awmn (10.2.21.186)                    asymm 10  75.205ms
12:  gw-gvaf.eexi.awmn (10.2.38.36)                       asymm 11  21.919ms
13:  no reply
14:  no reply
15:  no reply
16:  no reply
17:  no reply
```

Πριν από λίγο πήγαινε από άλλο route και κόλλαγε κάπου στον ngia κοντά.

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] ~]# tracepath 10.1.0.1 
 1?: [LOCALHOST]     pmtu 1500
 1:  master-gw.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.65)                     0.731ms 
 2:  gw-router1.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.241)                   3.021ms 
 3:  gw-cha0s.koko.awmn (10.20.220.201)                     3.846ms 
 4:  gw-koko.painter.awmn (10.20.220.70)                    4.543ms 
 5:  10.20.217.138 (10.20.217.138)                          9.030ms 
 6:  10.1.0.1 (10.1.0.1)                                    8.505ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 6 back 6
```

----------


## dti

```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                       gw-ap.stafan.awmn -    0 |   20 |   20 |    0 |   30 |   70 |   20 |
|              gw-stafan.onikoseimai.awmn -    0 |   20 |   20 |   10 |   52 |  220 |   10 |
|               gw-onikoseimai.pikos.awmn -    0 |   20 |   20 |   20 |   44 |  140 |   20 |
|                  gw-pikos.dimitris.awmn -    0 |   20 |   20 |   10 |   37 |   71 |   40 |
|              gw-dimitris.philip633.awmn -    0 |   20 |   20 |   10 |   42 |  130 |   20 |
|                  gw-philip633.mary.awmn -    0 |   20 |   20 |   10 |   41 |  140 |   31 |
|                      gw-mary.jkond.awmn -    0 |   20 |   20 |   20 |   45 |  141 |   40 |
|                  gw-jkond.stefanos.awmn -    0 |   20 |   20 |   10 |   60 |  171 |   30 |
|                   No response from host -  100 |   20 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

Από το dti-4 #626 στα Κ. Πατήσια

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute ns0.stafan.ns.awmn
traceroute to ns0.stafan.ns.awmn (10.2.20.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.321 ms  0.281 ms  0.221 ms
 2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  0.639 ms  0.671 ms  0.600 ms
 3  gw-cha0s.sv1aiz.awmn (10.26.35.34)  11.552 ms  1.620 ms  1.524 ms
 4  gw-sv1aiz.viper7gr.awmn (10.80.190.141)  3.399 ms  2.596 ms  2.608 ms
 5  gw-viper7gr.top.awmn (10.17.122.170)  3.321 ms  2.873 ms  21.061 ms
 6  gw-router2.top.awmn (10.17.122.129)  3.229 ms  2.699 ms  3.254 ms
 7  gw-top.katsaros_m.awmn (10.17.122.163)  74.594 ms  88.845 ms  58.327 ms
 8  wrap-1.katsaros.awmn (10.2.44.5)  78.972 ms  110.369 ms  80.868 ms
 9  * * *
10  * * *
11  * *
```



```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute 10.1.0.1
traceroute to 10.1.0.1 (10.1.0.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.386 ms  0.266 ms  0.209 ms
 2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  0.697 ms  0.651 ms  0.609 ms
 3  gw-cha0s.koko.awmn (10.20.220.201)  1.152 ms  1.182 ms  1.114 ms
 4  gw-koko.painter.awmn (10.20.220.70)  1.580 ms  1.462 ms  1.208 ms
 5  10.20.217.138 (10.20.217.138)  10.410 ms  2.457 ms  2.637 ms
 6  10.1.0.1 (10.1.0.1)  5.918 ms  5.917 ms  6.236 ms
```

Από εδώ πάντως όλα δουλευουν κομπλέ...

Αλλού γίνεται η πατάτα με το routing.

Έχει πλάκα πάντως... Ποτέ κανείς δεν νοιάστηκε πως να φτάσει εδώ κάτω.
Τώρα γεμίσαμε traces  ::   ::

----------


## koki

> Έχει πλάκα πάντως... Ποτέ κανείς δεν νοιάστηκε πως να φτάσει εδώ κάτω.
> Τώρα γεμίσαμε traces


Άσε ρε μην το γρουσουζεύεις.. μπορεί επιτέλους να παίξει σοβαρά και το AltecVPN εδώ κάτω...  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Ε ναι... έπρεπε να γίνει κάτι εδώ για να ασχοληθούμε με το routing, τις ασύμμετρες, τα κακά λινκς, το traffic shaping και πάει λέγοντας...

----------


## dti

```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                       gw-local.dti.awmn -    0 |   22 |   22 |    0 |    1 |   20 |    0 |
|            bridge-routerboard4.dti.awmn -    0 |   22 |   22 |    0 |    1 |   10 |   10 |
|                   gw-dti.lebyathan.awmn -    0 |   22 |   22 |    0 |    3 |   20 |    0 |
|                           10.35.163.249 -    0 |   22 |   22 |    0 |    5 |   20 |    0 |
|                  gw-panoz.spirosco.awmn -    0 |   21 |   21 |    0 |   10 |   30 |   10 |
|               gw-spirosco.tenorism.awmn -    0 |   21 |   21 |    0 |   14 |   50 |   10 |
|                   gw-tenorism.vlsi.awmn -    0 |   21 |   21 |    0 |   14 |   30 |    0 |
|                           10.17.122.169 -    0 |   21 |   21 |   10 |   28 |   90 |   10 |
|                           10.80.190.142 -    0 |   21 |   21 |   10 |   24 |   50 |   30 |
|                             10.26.35.33 -    0 |   21 |   21 |    0 |   27 |   60 |   31 |
|                           10.20.220.201 -    0 |   21 |   21 |   10 |   28 |   70 |   30 |
|                            10.20.220.70 -    0 |   21 |   21 |   10 |   32 |   50 |   20 |
|                           10.20.217.138 -    0 |   21 |   21 |   10 |   30 |   40 |   10 |
|                                10.1.0.1 -    0 |   21 |   21 |    0 |   33 |   80 |   30 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

Μια χαρά από το dti #1

----------


## papashark

> Έχει πλάκα πάντως... Ποτέ κανείς δεν νοιάστηκε πως να φτάσει εδώ κάτω.
> Τώρα γεμίσαμε traces


Ζήσε τον μύθο σου τώρα που για λίγες μέρες awmn δεν είναι μόνο το tracert http://www.awmn, και μην το σκαλιζεις....  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Ναι ζω το όνειρο του AWMN τις τελευταίες μέρες  ::  

Σαν το όνειρο της Αμερικής ένα πράγμα!
The American Dream!  ::

----------


## spirosco

Μα ποιος ασχολειται με τα νοτιοανατολικα ρε σεις?
Για να μην γινουμε ρομπα στο κοσμο του Κοινωνικου Φορουμ γινετε ολη η ιστορια.

(απο EKF)

looseeeersssss  ::

----------


## cirrus

Και μερικές photos.

----------


## dti

Ωραίοι! Το "αφρικάνικο" feeder στο πιάτο τί δουλειά έχει;

Αν τυχόν χρειάζεστε κάτι μου λέτε (omni, ap's). 
I'm back και πιθανότατα να περάσω αύριο κάποια στιγμή από το χώρο (αρκεί να μου πείτε πού θα σας βρω).

Τελικά θα υπάρξει κανένα "περίπτερο" του awmn;

----------


## dti

```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                       gw-local.dti.awmn -    0 |   14 |   14 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|            bridge-routerboard6.dti.awmn -    0 |   14 |   14 |    0 |    2 |   20 |    0 |
|                      gw-dti.mobius.awmn -    0 |   14 |   14 |    0 |   29 |   90 |   61 |
|                  gw-mobius.special.awmn -    0 |   14 |   14 |    0 |   20 |   60 |   60 |
|               gw-special.philip633.awmn -    0 |   14 |   14 |    0 |   17 |   50 |   20 |
|                  gw-philip633.mary.awmn -    0 |   14 |   14 |    0 |   18 |   70 |   60 |
|                      gw-mary.jkond.awmn -    0 |   14 |   14 |    0 |   25 |   60 |   60 |
|                  gw-jkond.stefanos.awmn -    0 |   14 |   14 |   10 |   35 |   70 |   70 |
|                  gw-stefanos.cha0s.awmn -    0 |   14 |   14 |    0 |   27 |   80 |   70 |
|                      gw-cha0s.koko.awmn -    0 |   14 |   14 |   10 |   28 |   60 |   30 |
|                    gw-koko.painter.awmn -    0 |   14 |   14 |    0 |   30 |   60 |   30 |
|                   No response from host -  100 |   14 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |   20 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

  ::

----------


## acoul

> Μπορώ να διαθέσω έτοιμο server με Squid proxy/cache που θα κάνει transparent proxy μιλώντας σε 3-4 άλλους γρήγορους Squid προσθέτοντας έτσι την συνολική χωρητικότητα bandwidth και καλύπτοντας ικανοποιητικά τις Web ανάγκες της εκδήλωσης με δυνατότητα QoS !!


Η προσφορά ισχύει ακόμη !! Υπάρχει το ενδιαφέρον να στηθεί κάτι τέτοιο ??

----------


## Winner

> Μπορώ να διαθέσω έτοιμο server με Squid proxy/cache που θα κάνει transparent proxy μιλώντας σε 3-4 άλλους γρήγορους Squid προσθέτοντας έτσι την συνολική χωρητικότητα bandwidth και καλύπτοντας ικανοποιητικά τις Web ανάγκες της εκδήλωσης με δυνατότητα QoS !!
> 
> 
> Η προσφορά ισχύει ακόμη !! Υπάρχει το ενδιαφέρον να στηθεί κάτι τέτοιο ??


Αυτή τη στιγμή υπάρχουν 3 mikrotik που αναλαμβάνουν το routing στο awmn & internet.

Αν μιλάμε για proxy που απλά θα μπει ως transparent για την port 80 μέσω ΝΑΤ από το mikrotik τότε είναι καλή ιδέα. Ο κόσμος εδώ είναι αρκετός και θα βοηθούσε.

Όταν λες 3-4 άλλους proxy εννοείς μέσω internet ή μέσω awmn;
Οτιδήποτε εχει να κάνει με τον proxy πρέπει καλύτερα να στηρίζεται μόνο σε internet και όχι awmn διότι η σύνδεση με το internet θα είναι μάλλον αδιάλειπτη.
Προτείνω ο proxy που θα τρέχει εδώ να ειναι stand-alone.

Υ.Γ. Μίλα και με τον sbolis. Κάτι άκουσα πως τα έχει και το hellug έναν proxy. Βέβαια καλύτερα να έχουμε 2.  ::

----------


## ngia

Τους φέρανε (οτενετ) για γραμμή ένα δισύρματο (G703), χωρίς όμως τον τερματικό εξοπλισμό..
Οπότε μάλλον ούτε και σήμερα βλέπουμε τη διμεγάμπιτη.

----------


## Cha0s

Τελικά δεν μου είπατε ποιες ώρες λειτουργεί η εκδήλωση.


Θέλω να κάνω κάποιες εργασίες στην καλωδίωση από την ταράτσα στον πρώτο και θα πρέπει να είναι σβηστοί οι routers για κάποια ώρα.

----------


## ngia

> Τελικά δεν μου είπατε ποιες ώρες λειτουργεί η εκδήλωση.
> 
> 
> Θέλω να κάνω κάποιες εργασίες στην καλωδίωση από την ταράτσα στον πρώτο και θα πρέπει να είναι σβηστοί οι routers για κάποια ώρα.


μέρα νύκτα είναι η εκδήλωση
και τώρα που μιλάμε είναι καμιά 25άρια της οργανωτικής και δουλεύουν στέλνοντας μαιλ κτλ, πάνω από εμάς
ασε τα καλώδια για μετά το τέλος της

----------


## Cha0s

Δεν είναι τόσο απλό... δεν υπάρχει UPS υποστήριξη έτσι όπως είναι τώρα ο κόμβος (μετά τις τελευταίες αλλαγές).

Μόνο οι servers μένουν UP.

Οι routers πέφτουν αν γίνει διακοπή  ::  


Anyway...

----------


## nc

> Θέλω να κάνω κάποιες εργασίες στην καλωδίωση από την ταράτσα στον πρώτο και θα πρέπει να είναι σβηστοί οι routers για κάποια ώρα.


4-5 το πρωί

----------


## Cha0s

Αν αρχίσω να ξηλώνω και να τραβάω UTP στις 5 το πρωί μάλλον θα μείνω για πάντα down...

Θα με εκτελέσουν οι γείτονες  ::   ::

----------


## cirrus

Πανικός έγινε σήμερα. Από το πρωί με winner και σε κάποια φάση nettraptor και nikpet. Μόλις τώρα μπήκα σπίτι μου. Έχει ακόμη πολύ δουλειά και αύριο μέχρι να φτάσουν όλα σε ικανοποιητικό στάδιο. Αύριο εγώ θα καθυστέρησω λιγάκι να κατέβω, αλλά τον winner τον κόβω από νωρίς...

----------


## Tenorism

Μετά τις 3 μ.μ. θα κατέβω και γω. Αν χρειαστεί κάτι από υλικά σφυράτε στο τηλέφωνο.

----------


## Cha0s

> Host Service Status Last Check Duration Attempt Status Information 
> *4ekf* ping OK 03-05-2006 14:18:03 0d 1h 33m 1s 1/5 PING OK - Packet loss = 0%, RTA = *8.90 ms*


  ::

----------


## aangelis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> Έχει πλάκα πάντως... Ποτέ κανείς δεν νοιάστηκε πως να φτάσει εδώ κάτω.
> Τώρα γεμίσαμε traces  
> 
> 
> Άσε ρε μην το γρουσουζεύεις.. μπορεί επιτέλους να παίξει σοβαρά και το AltecVPN εδώ κάτω...


Κοιτα να δεις που στο τελος θα παίζουν και στον νοτο οι υπηρεσίες του βορρά.

----------


## ngia

http://www.otenet.gr/portal/portal/medi ... iew=111456

----------


## nikpet

Να φτιάχναμε μόνο τα ασύρματα καλά θα ήταν....

Εδώ έχουμε πλέον αναλάβει ότι έχει σχέση με δίκτυα... Ενσύρματα και ασύρματα...


ps. Να δώ το cisco 3660 ποιος θα το σετάρει....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Ισχύει ότι βγήκε λινκ με Αιγάλεω;  ::  (αλλά δεν είναι ενεργοποιημένο BGP, or whatever that means)

----------


## cirrus

Υπάρχει και VoIP στο EKF: 12891
Το έχουμε συνδέσει σε ένα ασύρματο τηλέφωνο, αλλά μπορεί και να μην πιάνει σε όλον τον χώρο.

----------


## acoul

Μήπως να έμενε μόνιμα εκεί ο κόμβος και με μια omni ...

----------


## NetTraptor

> Να φτιάχναμε μόνο τα ασύρματα καλά θα ήταν....
> 
> Εδώ έχουμε πλέον αναλάβει ότι έχει σχέση με δίκτυα... Ενσύρματα και ασύρματα...
> 
> 
> ps. Να δώ το cisco 3660 ποιος θα το σετάρει....


Για φέρε ένα access να το σκίσουμε…  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Μήπως να έμενε μόνιμα εκεί ο κόμβος και με μια omni ...


Πλάκα πλάκα και κόμβο μπορούμε να αφήσουμε και κανείς δεν θα το έπαιρνε χαμπάρι.
Αλλά είναι πολλά τα λεφτά …  ::

----------


## cirrus

```
[[email protected]] > ip dhcp-server lease print count-only
102
```

+ τα pc της hellug
Και ακόμη δεν έχει σκάσει ο κόσμος μάλλον.

----------


## dti

> http://www.otenet.gr/portal/portal/media-type/html/user/anon/js_panename/wifi?action=portlets.PsmlPortletAction&eventsubmit_doview=111456


Αξίζει να κρατήσουμε ένα screenshot!  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Ισχύει ότι βγήκε λινκ με Αιγάλεω;  (αλλά δεν είναι ενεργοποιημένο BGP, or whatever that means)


Στον τοίχο μιλάω;  ::

----------


## acoul

-84 δεν είναι βιώσιμο ...

----------


## Cha0s

Γιατί δεν δοκιμάζετε με Μαρούσι κατευθείαν;
EKF-YSAM2 καπάκι!

Έτσι μάλλον θα φτάσει το bandwidth.

Θα γλυτώσετε και από τις ασύμμετρες, και φυσικά δεν θα περνάτε από άτομα που δεν χωνεύετε...


Να χαρώ την δήθεν ομαδικότητα και συλλογικότητα σας.

Μέσα στην υποκρισία  ::

----------


## acoul

Γιατί δεν κάνεις ένα compile να ηρεμίσεις ... ??

----------


## spirosco

::  

Ρε backup ειναι το link. Αφου στη ταρατσα σου ουτε σπουργιτι δεν χωραει να κατσει.
Θα χρησιμοποιηθει μονο αν συμβει κατι στο main link.

----------


## cirrus

> Γιατί δεν δοκιμάζετε με Μαρούσι κατευθείαν;
> EKF-YSAM2 καπάκι!
> 
> Έτσι μάλλον θα φτάσει το bandwidth.
> 
> Θα γλυτώσετε και από τις ασύμμετρες, και φυσικά δεν θα περνάτε από άτομα που δεν χωνεύετε...
> 
> 
> Να χαρώ την δήθεν ομαδικότητα και συλλογικότητα σας.
> ...


Cha0s δεν σε ξέρω, δεν σε έχω δει ποτέ μου και μπορεί να κάνω λάθος, αλλά με όσα γράφεις μου έχεις αφήσει περίεργη εντύπωση.
Λες και παίζεται κάποια συνωμοσία εναντίον σου την οποία όμως μόνο εσύ γνωρίζεις.
Είπαμε:
1. Το αρχικό scan είχε γίνει από πιο χαμηλό σημείο, από το οποίο αν δεν κάνω λάθος δεν σε πιάσανε ή πιάσανε τον painter καλύτερα.
2. Εκεί που έχει μπει η κεραία για painter δεν έχει χώρο για άλλο πιάτο.
3. Το δεύτερο λινκ έγινε σε ένα πολύ χαμηλό και πολύ πιο απλό σημείο το οποίο βλέπει μόνο προς Philip-Shadowcaster κτλ.
4. Το δεύτερο λινκ είναι καθαρά backup λινκ και δεν είναι καλό λινκ από άποψη σήματος. Ούτε έχει μπει στο bgp, ούτε ουσιαστικά περνάει traffic από εκεί.
Μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις και εμένα που δεν καταλαβαίνω που είναι το πρόβλημα και γιατί συνέχεια πετάς σπόντες;
Δεν είναι καλό να είσαι επιθετικός. Και συνωμοσία εναντίον σου να παίζεται (πράγμα που πραγματικά δεν νομίζω) take it easy, relax.
By the way, άμα έχεις καθόλου χρόνο γιατί δεν περνάς από το ΕΚΦ (όχι σήμερα γιατί φύγαμε), να σε γνωρίσω κιόλας. (Άμα θες βέβαια έλα στις 9 το πρωί που πρέπει να πάμε για το σετάρισμα του cisco για την leased line να βοηθήσεις κιόλας)

----------


## ngia

εν' τωμεταξύ internet από οτενετ-οτε δεν έχει έλθει ακόμα...μάλλον θα έλθει όταν τελειώσει η εκδήλωση...όλο το ινετ της εκδήλωσης περνά από πάνω μας...βλέποντας τα στατιστικά είναι συνέχεια κοντά στο 1mbps

----------


## dti

> εν' τωμεταξύ internet από οτενετ-οτε δεν έχει έλθει ακόμα...μάλλον θα έλθει όταν τελειώσει η εκδήλωση...όλο το ινετ της εκδήλωσης περνά από πάνω μας...βλέποντας τα στατιστικά είναι συνέχεια κοντά στο 1mbps


Εδώ ταιριάζει το σλόγκαν της otenet "εσύ παντού"... ::  

 ::  *ΕΜΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ!!!*

----------


## cirrus

> Εδώ ταιριάζει το σλόγκαν της otenet "εσύ παντού"... 
> 
>  *ΕΜΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ!!!*


Έτσι όπως τα λες. Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς την χαρά που πήρα όταν μπορούσα να σηκώσω το τηλέφωνο του σπιτιού μου όταν χτύπαγε (μέσω sip), από μια πλατεία (το autonomous playground) έξω από το χώρο του εκφ (με το οποίο συνδέεται η πλατεία). Τότε πραγματικά είπα ότι μπορούμε να πάμε παντού.

----------


## spirosco

Εισαι ενας γκατζετακιας εσυυυυ  ::

----------


## cirrus

> Εισαι ενας γκατζετακιας εσυυυυ


Fritz box αγόρι μου. Τρελό  :: . Παρεμπιπτόντως άμα έχει κανένας με γερμανικό firmware και θέλει να το γυρίσει στα αγγλικά, έχω φτιάξει αγγλικό που περνάει και σε branded γερμανικά  ::   ::

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Εδώ ταιριάζει το σλόγκαν της otenet "εσύ παντού"... 
> 
>  *ΕΜΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ!!!*
> 
> 
> Έτσι όπως τα λες. Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς την χαρά που πήρα όταν μπορούσα να σηκώσω το τηλέφωνο του σπιτιού μου όταν χτύπαγε (μέσω sip), από μια πλατεία (το autonomous playground) έξω από το χώρο του εκφ (με το οποίο συνδέεται η πλατεία). Τότε πραγματικά είπα ότι μπορούμε να πάμε παντού.


στη φωτογραφία φαίνεται ο εκθεσόβιος ελεγκτής εναέριας κυκλοφορίας (μάλλον ελεγκτής γυναικείας κυκλοφορίας) όταν διαπίστωσε ότι μπορούσε να απαντά ασύρματα στο ΕΚΦ, με το λαπτοπ του τις κλήσεις στο σπίτι του..

Γιαννάκη ... από επόμενη εβδομάδα 'τοιμαζόμαστε για comdex...

----------


## Mick Flemm

Θα πάω εγώ κατά τις 9:00 να δω τι παίζει με το cisco κλπ, αμα ειναι θα σας πάρω κανα τηλεφωνάκι για το setup κλπ  ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## acoul

> εν' τωμεταξύ internet από οτενετ-οτε δεν έχει έλθει ακόμα...μάλλον θα έλθει όταν τελειώσει η εκδήλωση...όλο το ινετ της εκδήλωσης περνά από πάνω μας...βλέποντας τα στατιστικά είναι συνέχεια κοντά στο 1mbps


Χορηγός Internet θα έπρεπε να λέει ACN και φορέα/telco AWMN  ::  Ευτυχώς που υπάρχει και η ACN !! ...και οι ADSL καλές είναι αλλά θέλει δουλεία το Squid mesh ...

----------


## NetTraptor

Cha0s ευκαιρία είναι τώρα που είμαστε μαζεμένοι στα μέρη σας… Έλα από εκεί…

Θα κατέβω το απογευματάκι μάλλον…. Κάνε το μάλλον σίγουρα… Μπορείς  ::   ::   ::  

Γκοοδ γορκ γκαις… Ι ταικ μαι χατ οφφφ

Όσο για το internet… πηγαίνετε στην γωνία να δείτε αν έρχεται…  ::

----------


## Tenorism

Καλά να δω τους Γάλλους πως θα στείλουν video-stream αύριο.  ::  
Έχουν συμπληρωθεί 8 μέρες από τότε που έέέρχεται η μισθωμένη. Στην αρχή την φέρανε και μας την ακουμπήσανε  ::  Μετά τους θυμήσαμε ότι ήθελε και ρούτερ και επειδή θυμώσαν μάλλον, μας κλείδωσαν και την πόρτα. Βρε μέχρι και μέσον από τον Συνασπισμό έβαλα. Τίποτα. Μεγάλη η χάρη του πΟΤΕ και της πΟΤΕΝΕΤ. Από την άλλη όλα δείχνουν να πηγαίνουν καλά αρκεί να μην πρεσσάρει utp ο cirrus  ::  Βέβαια έχει πέσει τρελή δουλειά εδώ και ~10 μέρες και ακριβώς γι'αυτό το λόγο ας αφήσουμε τις διαμάχες για μετά το ΕΚΦ και ας σεβαστούμε αυτούς που έχουν δουλέψει.
Όσον αφορά το ΕΚΦ ας ελπίσουμε να έχουν περισσότερο κόσμο γιατί από την εναρκτήρια συναυλία τους στην πλ. Ανεξαρτησίας (πρώην Κοτζιά) αλλά και από την σημερινή μου επίσκεψη στο ΕΚΦ, μου φάνηκε πως δεν έχουν τον αναμενόμενο κόσμο.

----------


## nc

> Καλά να δω τους Γάλλους πως θα στείλουν video-stream αύριο.


Εάν δεν έρθει η γραμμή αύριο θα εξυπηρετηθούν με άλλο τρόπο.




> Έχουν συμπληρωθεί 8 μέρες από τότε που έέέρχεται η μισθωμένη. Στην αρχή την φέρανε και μας την ακουμπήσανε  Μετά τους θυμήσαμε ότι ήθελε και ρούτερ και επειδή θυμώσαν μάλλον, μας κλείδωσαν και την πόρτα. Βρε μέχρι και μέσον από τον Συνασπισμό έβαλα. Τίποτα. Μεγάλη η χάρη του πΟΤΕ και της πΟΤΕΝΕΤ.


Που να ακούσεις τα βραδινά ευτράπελα για το ποιος τους βγάζει έξω...




> Από την άλλη όλα δείχνουν να πηγαίνουν καλά αρκεί να μην πρεσσάρει utp ο cirrus  Βέβαια έχει πέσει τρελή δουλειά εδώ και ~10 μέρες και ακριβώς γι'αυτό το λόγο ας αφήσουμε τις διαμάχες για μετά το ΕΚΦ και ας σεβαστούμε αυτούς που έχουν δουλέψει.


Πάντοτε υπάρχει ή Αχίλλειος πτέρνα που λέγεται άνθρωπος. 
2 φορές έβγαλαν την πρίζα από το ρεύμα, μια για να βάλουν φορτιστή κινητού και την δεύτερη ψάχνοντας πια συσκευή ρίχνει την ασφάλεια του ρεύματος.

----------


## NetTraptor

Να πούμε και του στραβού το δίκιο όμως… τι κάνουμε εκεί πάνω? Εκτός από το πάνελ μάλλον όλο το “noc” θα έπρεπε να είναι κάτω στους κατανεμητές…
Τώρα βέβαια φέξε μου και γλίστρησα… Αλλά έχω μείνει με την περιέργεια γιατί είναι τόσο ανοργάνωτοι και γιατί έχουμε τόσο λίγο access σε όλη την καλωδίωση από την στιγμή που είμαστε “providers”… Άσε που από αυτά που είδα όταν καλωδιώναμε με τον winner και τον cirrus, μάλλον ήμασταν οι ποιο εύστροφοι και γρήγοροι!  ::

----------


## nc

> Να πούμε και του στραβού το δίκιο όμως… τι κάνουμε εκεί πάνω? Εκτός από το πάνελ μάλλον όλο το “noc” θα έπρεπε να είναι κάτω στους κατανεμητές…
> Τώρα βέβαια φέξε μου και γλίστρησα… Αλλά έχω μείνει με την περιέργεια γιατί είναι τόσο ανοργάνωτοι και γιατί έχουμε τόσο λίγο access σε όλη την καλωδίωση από την στιγμή που είμαστε “providers”… Άσε που από αυτά που είδα όταν καλωδιώναμε με τον winner και τον cirrus, μάλλον ήμασταν οι ποιο εύστροφοι και γρήγοροι!


Κάτω δεν δίνουν πρόσβαση διότι είναι "πόρτα" για το TETRA.

----------


## Tenorism

> Που να ακούσεις τα βραδινά ευτράπελα για το ποιος τους βγάζει έξω...


Για πες, για πες. Ο φούφουτος μήπως;  ::

----------


## nc

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nc
> 
> Που να ακούσεις τα βραδινά ευτράπελα για το ποιος τους βγάζει έξω...
> 
> 
> Για πες, για πες. Ο φούφουτος μήπως;


Στο τέλος, όταν δημοσιεύσω το ημερολόγιο του ΕΚΦ...  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Κάτω δεν δίνουν πρόσβαση διότι είναι "πόρτα" για το TETRA.


Ρε παραλίγο να τους σηκώσουν και το κτίριο και να φύγουν το TETRA τους μάρανε…
Άλλωστε έχει φάνει (θεωρώ) ότι εμείς είμαστε ποιο σχετικοί και υπεύθυνοι από αυτούς…

Τι να πω ΕΛΛΑΣ το μεγαλείο σου…

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ξεκινάω για εκγ μπας και παίξει τπτ με το ριμάδι το cisco...

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nc
> 
> Κάτω δεν δίνουν πρόσβαση διότι είναι "πόρτα" για το TETRA.
> 
> 
> Ρε παραλίγο να τους σηκώσουν και το κτίριο και να φύγουν το TETRA τους μάρανε…
> Άλλωστε έχει φάνει (θεωρώ) ότι εμείς είμαστε ποιο σχετικοί και υπεύθυνοι από αυτούς…
> 
> Τι να πω ΕΛΛΑΣ το μεγαλείο σου…


χωρίς τετρα μένουν χωρίς ασφάλεια οι χώροι, οπότε έχει λογική...

----------


## acoul

Ο proxy 10.2.19.3 port 8080 είναι ανοικτός χωρίς περιορισμό αυτές τις μέρες για τις ανάγκες του forum.

----------


## nc

Ρυθμίζουν αυτή την στιγμή την μισθωμένη.

----------


## NetTraptor

> χωρίς τετρα μένουν χωρίς ασφάλεια οι χώροι, οπότε έχει λογική...


Η δύναμη της κάλτσας δεν καταπολεμάται ούτε με TETRA ούτε με τίποτα!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sotiris

TETRA=ενα συστημα που στοιχιζει 90μυρια €, εξοφλειται σε 10 χρονια, και μετά επιστρέφεται....αυτός ήταν ο αρχικός σχεδιασμός...

----------


## Winner

Ρε παιδιά δεν είχαμε χρόνο ούτε να φτύσουμε.  ::  

Πραγματικά πρέπει να κάνουμε καταγραφή των όσων έγιναν εδώ κάτω.

Δεν είχα χρόνο ούτε να δω το forum. Πρέπει να διαβάσω 4 σελίδες τώρα...  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Μας βγάλαν στο Ιρλανδικό indymedia  ::  

http://www.indymedia.ie/article/75876

----------


## wiresounds

> Μας βγάλαν στο Ιρλανδικό indymedia  
> 
> http://www.indymedia.ie/article/75876





> What is AWMN?
> 
> Richard describes it as the 'spirit of citizen band radio taken to the Wifi age!'. Initially it was about people who weren't computer experts such as a banker and a jeweler who wanted to have better and accessible communications. Greece has a very limited broadband access with the maximum download speed of 1Mb with less upload speed and it's expensive according to members of AWMN. Members have access to a free internet service, which is so good, even the National Telecommunications Regulator (EETT) approves it !
> 
> The major success of the group has been to set up a wireless network all over Athens. After four years of hardwork the network covers the greater area of Athens, a population of more than 5 million They have done this by setting up station to station (peer to peer) network of dishes on roof tops, all over Athens each with a clear line of sight of the next one, creating a wireless network, bypassing the need for landline based networks.
> 
> Nikos describes the lack of access to the internet as the main motivator in turning this vision of accessibility a reality.' We wanted a network that would be fast, and free, wireless and available to all'. Nikos, who studies Physics in Iraklion, Crete, says that, 'we could sell what we have and make money, but we share open source software, information, nodes (dishes) and experiences. Many companies have copied our techniques and created their own networks'. To get involved with AWMN is simple. They have a public website and all you have to do is register (http://www.awmn.net). There are almost 3,000 forum members, with over 300 backbone nodes (http://www.wind.awmn.net), ie people who share dishes on rooftops, which, creates the infrastructure of the network. They have no idea how many users there are as they don't count or filter them.

----------


## cirrus

> Μας βγάλαν στο Ιρλανδικό indymedia  
> 
> http://www.indymedia.ie/article/75876


http://www.indymedia.ie/attachments/.../pimg_0331.jpg
Πρώτη μούρη ο Winnerakos, με τον Tennorism στο βάθος και τον Mick στα αριστερά. Μια αρκετά καλή μέρα με αρκετό όμως τρέξιμο. Κρίμα περίμενα να δω περισσότερους εκεί. Να δούμε αύριο θα έρθει κανένας άλλος εκτός από τους συνηθισμένους;

----------


## ngia

αύριο τελευταία ευκαιρία για να έλθετε στην εκδήλωση..
αξίζει τον κόπο για την εμπειρία..
τα παιδιά (μια χούφτα) που τη στήριξαν σε πολλά επίπεδα μέχρι τώρα, δίκαια μπορούν να περηφανεύονται ότι χωρίς την εισφορά τους αυτή η διεθνής εκδήλωση θα ήταν ένα φιάσκο (αποκομένη από τον έξω κόσμο).

----------


## socrates

Μου θύμισε λίγο φοιτητικά χρόνια η φάση! Τα παιδιά έχουν ρίξει αρκετή δουλειά και μπράβο τους!

----------


## aangelis

> αύριο τελευταία ευκαιρία για να έλθετε στην εκδήλωση.. αξίζει τον κόπο για την εμπειρία..


Αξίζει να παει κάποιος.

Πρόταση:
Καλο θα ήταν να είχαμε ενα μικρό έντυπο (low budget), που να μιλάει για το awmn σε 2-3 γλώσσες, σε αντίστοιχες περιπτώσεις να μπορούσαμε να παρουσιάσουμε το δίκτυο μας. Το έντυπο ειναι σημαντικό μέσο επικοινωνίας παρόλα τα ψηφιακά σημερινά μέσα.

----------


## cirrus

> Αξίζει να παει κάποιος.
> 
> Πρόταση:
> Καλο θα ήταν να είχαμε ενα μικρό έντυπο (low budget), που να μιλάει για το awmn σε 2-3 γλώσσες, σε αντίστοιχες περιπτώσεις να μπορούσαμε να παρουσιάσουμε το δίκτυο μας. Το έντυπο ειναι σημαντικό μέσο επικοινωνίας παρόλα τα ψηφιακά σημερινά μέσα.


Βέβαια αύριο δεν νομίζω να έχει μείνει και κανένας. Ο κόσμος λογικά αύριο θα έχει φύγει (άντε ίσως να έχει μέχρι το μεσημέρι). Το μόνο που μένει είναι το ξεστήσιμο και το μάζεμα του εξοπλισμού. Εγώ τώρα την πέφτω οπότε το κόβω για μεσημέρι να κατεβαίνω προς τα κάτω. Όποιος θέλει να δώσει ένα χεράκι, λογικά το μάζεμα θα γίνει το βραδάκι.
Μπορεί να μην πουληθήκαμε αρκετά σαν δίκτυο, αλλά υπήρξε κόσμος (κυρίως ξένοι) που έμαθε για εμάς και κόσμος που πραγματικά εκτίμησε το ότι κάναμε. Ένα μπράβο από εμένα σε όσους έλαβαν μέρος. Άντε καληνύχτα για τώρα.

----------


## socrates

Ήμουν μπροστά όταν φώναξαν τα παιδιά να τους ευχαριστήσουν δημόσια για την ασύρματη κάλυψη σε live Γαλλική εκπομπή (ο sbolis έχει φωτογραφικά ντοκουμέντα) , και σίγουρα εκτίμησαν αυτή την δυνατότητα αρκετοί από τους παρευρισκόμενους.

Πιστεύω ότι τα παιδιά έκαναν ότι ήταν δυνατό, αν κρίνουμε και από τις συνθήκες που επικρατούσαν. Προσωπικά περίμενα πολλά περισσότερα από την οργάνωση του Event. Η πλειοψηφία των ελληνικων ΜΜΕ και κυρίως τα τηλεοπτικά το έθαψαν κανονικά.

----------


## acoul

Μικρή συμμετοχή από μεριάς AWMN στην οργάνωση της εκδήλωσης. Δύο τρεις έβγαλαν όλη τη δουλειά !! Στο καφέ στους Αμπελόκηπους κάθε Σάββατο μαζευόμαστε 50+ άτομα ... Τις πταίει ... ?? 

Φωτογραφίες: Internet,Wireless

----------


## ngia

> Ήμουν μπροστά όταν φώναξαν τα παιδιά να τους ευχαριστήσουν δημόσια για την ασύρματη κάλυψη σε live Γαλλική εκπομπή (ο sbolis έχει φωτογραφικά ντοκουμέντα) , και σίγουρα εκτίμησαν αυτή την δυνατότητα αρκετοί από τους παρευρισκόμενους.
> 
> Πιστεύω ότι τα παιδιά έκαναν ότι ήταν δυνατό, αν κρίνουμε και από τις συνθήκες που επικρατούσαν. Προσωπικά περίμενα πολλά περισσότερα από την οργάνωση του Event. Η πλειοψηφία των ελληνικων ΜΜΕ και κυρίως τα τηλεοπτικά το έθαψαν κανονικά.


έχει πολιτική χροιά η εκδήλωση, ήταν αναμενόμενο κάτι τέτοιο..τα επεισόδια από 20 κόπανους είναι βέβαια πρώτη σελίδα σήμερα

----------


## ngia

> Μικρή συμμετοχή από μεριάς AWMN στην οργάνωση της εκδήλωσης. Δύο τρεις έβγαλαν όλη τη δουλειά !! Στο καφέ στους Αμπελόκηπους κάθε Σάββατο μαζευόμαστε 50+ άτομα ... Τις πταίει ... ??


Μικρή αριθμητικά, αλλά σημαντικότατη.
Αν μαζευτούν οι 50 των Αμπελόκηπων απλά θα εμποδίζουν τους 7-8 που έτρεξαν την εκδήλωση. Θα είναι εκεί για πασατέμπο και για να γεμίζουν τις φωτογραφίες.

----------


## Tenorism

Ο mickflemm χθες έδωσε συνέντευξη σε Γερμανούς που έπαιρναν πλάνα "Behind the scenes". Τους δείξαμε και το wind και ενώ στην αρχή ήταν χαλαροί, μόλις κατάλαβαν τι έδειχνε έμειναν κάγκελο. Όταν συνειδητοποίησαν πως για όλη την κίνηση είμασταν υπεύθυνοι εμείς και πως αυτό γινόταν εθελοντικά, έπαθαν σοκ. Βέβαια με όλους όσους έτυχε να μιλήσουμε, τους ενδιέφερε αν ο κόσμος που συμμετέχει στο δίκτυό μας είναι πολιτικά ενεργός, κοινώς αν είχαμε και παραπέρα σχέση με το κοινωνικό φόρουμ πέρα των τεχνικών ζητημάτων. 
Να πω και πολλά συγχαρητήρια στα παιδιά του HELLUG για την απίστευτη βοήθεια που πρόσφεραν στον κόσμο, δημοσιογράφους, φωτογράφους και απλό κόσμο όπου οι περισσότεροι από αυτούς είχαν την πρώτη επαφή με gnu-linux και όπως καταλαβαίνετε... Δεν θα ξεχάσω την πολωνέζα (μην ακούσω τπτ @@ριες τώρα) που γέμιζε συνεχώς τα GB της ψηφιακής της και ο nc αναλάμβανε να τα περνάει σε dvd. Μην περιμένετε όμως τίποτα πικάντικα. Μόνο γλυκάκια τον κερνούσε... 
Θα γράψουμε και άλλα μετά το μάζεμα όμως...

----------


## nkar

Tωρα αρχιζουν να βγαινουν στη φορα τα πραγματικά κίνητρα ...

Η αλλιώς το ..... σέρνει πλοίο!
Ειχε μεγαλους σκληρους δίσκους?

sniff snif: μυριζομαι offtopic

----------


## NetTraptor

> ... Τις πταίει ... ??


Την ποιο ουσιαστική απάντηση στην έδωσε ο ngia και ισχύει για το μεγαλύτερο μέρος όλων των εκδηλώσεων… αλλά υπάρχουν και άλλοι λόγοι!

1. Η οργάνωση έπεσε πάνω σε αργίες. Για πολλούς αυτές δεν χάνονται με τίποτα… αλλά Πάλι οι ίδιοι ήταν εκεί… αυτοί που μάλιστα παρακαλάνε για αργίες!
2. Η εκδήλωση είχε πολίτικο χαρακτήρα και μερικοί από εμάς βάζουν ποιο πάνω αυτό από την συνεργασία, την βοήθεια, την προβολή του AWMN και τους συνawmnites
3. Κατά το μεγαλύτερο της μέρος, η οργάνωση, τα στησίματα και η δουλειά γινόταν πρωινές ώρες… Δύσκολες ώρες για αυτούς που δεν δουλεύουν 
4. Σε κάποιες ουσιαστικές δουλειές και απαιτήσεις που είχε αυτό το event δεν μπορούσαν να καλυφτούν από τον μέσο awmn χρήστη stagger των εκδηλώσεων και ετσι αργοπόρησαν λίγο.
5. Και καλύτερο… και εδώ δυστυχώς … είχαμε γκρίνιες … ιδιοτροπίες… και υποσχέσεις!
6. και τελευταίο… Έπεσε το απόλυτο θάψιμο από τα ΜΜΕ, την πολιτεία, το εξωτερικό support της εκδήλωσης… ίσως και από κάποιους οργανωτές…

Εμείς νομίζω ότι σταθήκαμε άξιοι των περιστάσεων και με λίγο ακόμη εξοπλισμό και βοήθεια από την πολιτεία και τους διαχειριστές των εγκαταστάσεων, θα ήμασταν όχι άψογοι (που ήμασταν τώρα) αλλά Άπιαστοι.

Και πάμε στα credits.

Αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια στους παρακάτω…

*Winner*: Συντονισμός εκ των έσο, ρυθμίσεις στους router, patchοματα και τρεχάλα σε δεκάδες κατανεμητές, καλωδίωση, κεραίες, κεντραρίσματα, wrapakia, καταχωρήσεις σε wind, άγχος αλλά και υπομονή, και γενικά hands on support σε ότι και να έγινε εκεί μέσα! Ρε κ… παιδο άλλαξες τα pass στους router και ο cirrus μου το έπαιζε περίεργος? Τι θα πασπατεύω εγώ από το γραφείο όταν τρώω τα λυσακά μου που δεν μπορώ να κατέβω εκεί κάτω?
*Cirrus*: Αντίστοιχα και με ρεκόρ χρόνου παραμονής μαζί με τον winner ήταν εκεί και ο cirrus το δεξί χέρι σε πολλές διαδικασίες και νομίζω ότι θα συμφωνήσει και ο winner ότι ήταν ένας απο τους ποιο πολύτιμους συνεργάτες του σε όλα τα παραπάνω! Ρε παιδιά παίζει και το voip στο AWMN?
*Nc*: Τι να πω και σε αυτό το παιδί…. Τρέξιμο, Hardware provider, Hardware setter, η ήρεμη και συνετή δύναμη του event, dvd making, Lover ala sweet πολωνέζικα? (πλάκα κάνω), χαμόγελο παντού, εκπρόσωπος ΚΑΙ του hellug με ότι αυτό συνεπάγετε. Φίλε χρειάζεσαι άδεια και εσύ…
*Tenorism*: Φέρε πιάτα, φέρε sector, φέρε καλώδια, φέρε switch, φέρε το σπίτι σου άμα λάχει… ααα και έλα να τα στήσεις γιατί έχεις μόνο 30 λεπτά… συν ότι άλλο δεν είδα εγώ. The sudden and Silent POWER.
*Spirosco*: Set Set set, reset, run, rerun, και οπ οπ οπ άστο εκεί το πιάτο σε πιάνω καλύτερα vιvι
*Nikpet*: Support και αυτός σε όλα τα επίπεδα με το γνωστό original χαμόγελο βοήθησε όπου μπορούσε και όποτε μπορούσε. Τον παρότρυναν να μείνει εκεί ένα βράδυ και να ανοίγει πόρτες αλλά …. Δεν ήθελε… μάλλον ερωτευμένος είναι και αυτός
*Painter & KoKi*: ΤΗΑΝΚ you for the link… Ρε άσε την οικογένεια στην άκρη… έχουμε λινκ να κάνουμε μαμωτο… και βαλε MT μόνο για τις εκδηλώσεις… μετά το κοιτάς το linux
*Hellug Guys and Girls*: Settaran linuxokouta και supportaran άψογα δεν ξέρω και εγώ πόσο κόσμο από όλη την Ευρώπη με τον καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο. Ακόμα περιμένω τον χυμό sbolis και χ@@@κα αν είναι από σκ@@@@α με φράουλες… ένα χυμό ζήτησα ότι να είναι είμαι βολικός εγώ!

Last but not least.

*Ngia*: The master of one man Show! Σχεδίαση, οργάνωση, συνεννοήσεις, πολύ background δουλειά και συνέπεια που έγινε όπως αρμόζει και όπως απαιτεί κάθε τέτοια εκδήλωση. Αφού τους είπα… 6Mbit Internet θέλουν για την εκδήλωση… τους έβγαλα λίστα με εξοπλισμό και τους τα είπα από την αρχή… Ο πΟΤΕ έδωσε την απάντηση… 6Mbit?…xaxaxaxaxaxaxaxax τα κουρκουμπινια μου θα πάρεις…χαχαχα…και μάλιστα αργοπορημένα και κατάκοπα…

Ένα Μεγάλο *THANK YOU* σε εσάς και σε όποιον έτυχε να μην δω όταν ήμουν εκεί ή ξέχασα από τα βαθειά γηρατειά μου…*EIΣΑΣΤΕ ΑΨΟΓΟΙ*…

----------


## nc

> Ήμουν μπροστά όταν φώναξαν τα παιδιά να τους ευχαριστήσουν δημόσια για την ασύρματη κάλυψη σε live Γαλλική εκπομπή (ο sbolis έχει φωτογραφικά ντοκουμέντα) , και σίγουρα εκτίμησαν αυτή την δυνατότητα αρκετοί από τους παρευρισκόμενους.


Εχουμε και το video

----------


## coffeex

Το υλικό (videos+photos) θα μπουν κάπου(internet) για να μπορέσουμε να τα κατεβάσουμε;
Mπράβο σε όλους σας  ::

----------


## papashark

Πάντως ως οπαδός του νεοφιλελευθερισμού και αρνητικά προκατηλειμένος για την όλη ιστορία του κοινωνικού φόρουμ (οι λέξεις "κουμουνισμός", "σοσιαλισμός", "διεθνοποίηση" δεν πουλάνε πλέον, και βρείκαμε καινούργιες), δεν πρόκειτε ποτέ να βοηθούσα σε μία τέτοια ιστορία.

Όμως ως άτομο (ασχέτος με το ότι είμαι στο awmn), θα ήθελα να συγχαρώ όλους όσους δεν είχαν καμία σχέση με το κοινωνικό φόρουμ και εθελοντικά έτρεξαν και έκαναν πραγματικότητα το εγχείρημα αυτό.

Μπράβο σας.

----------


## nc

Λίγο πριν το τέλος:

http://www.indymedia.ie/article/75876

http://www.indymedia.ie/attachments/may ... _0273a.jpg

_From the ESF in Athens, chilling out on the roof top before it all ends..

"We might not have good broadband lines but we have the biggest wireless community in Europe!"

The guys behind the wireless!_

----------


## acoul

> 4. Σε κάποιες ουσιαστικές δουλειές και απαιτήσεις που είχε αυτό το event δεν μπορούσαν να καλυφτούν από τον μέσο awmn χρήστη stagger των εκδηλώσεων και ετσι αργοπόρησαν λίγο.


Τι θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε προκειμένου να βοηθήσουμε να ανέβει κάπως περισσότερο το επίπεδο του μέσου awmn χρήστη ... ??

----------


## Tenorism

> Πάντως ως οπαδός του νεοφιλελευθερισμού και αρνητικά προκατηλειμένος για την όλη ιστορία του κοινωνικού φόρουμ (οι λέξεις "κουμουνισμός", "σοσιαλισμός", "διεθνοποίηση" δεν πουλάνε πλέον, και βρείκαμε καινούργιες), δεν πρόκειτε ποτέ να βοηθούσα σε μία τέτοια ιστορία.


Το σίγουρο είναι πάντως πως σε forum νεοφιλελεύθερων δεν θα έστηνα το παραμικρό (βασικά ούτε απ'έξω δεν θα πέρναγα). Και εγώ παρόλα αυτά έχω τις ενστάσεις μου για το κοινωνικό φόρουμ, ως προς το τι αντιπροσωπεύει και κατά πόσον μπορεί να επιρρεάσει. Μπορεί να έχω λάθος, αλλά πιο πολύ σαν εναλλακτικό πάρτυ μου φάνηκε. Τέσπα, από απόψεις... Εμένα στην όλη φάση εκτός από την πρόκληση μου άρεσε το ότι πάρα πολύς κόσμος που χρειάστηκε να χρησιμοποιήσει κάτι από αυτά που στήσαμε, ήταν ευγενικός και γενικώς σεβάστηκε την όλη προσπάθεια (και κάποιοι ενθουσιάστηκαν). Σαν τρομερά θετικό θεωρώ επίσης το ότι λόγω HELLUG, δούλεψε πολύς κόσμος πρώτη φορά σε gnu-linux και νομίζω πως γενικά το ανοικτό λογισμικό αν μη τι άλλο είναι μια προοδευτική πολιτική κίνηση σε αντίθεση με τον νεοφιλελευθερισμό που στην ουσία είναι πισωγύρισμα. Οι Γάλλοι από δίπλα είχαν να το λένε πως ενώ περίμεναν να βρουν τίποτα windows, βρήκαν linux. Και να φανταστεί κανείς πως οι ίδιοι οτιδήποτε έκαναν με pc το έκαναν μόνο με linux (video-streaming κλπ). Α! μας κάλεσαν κιόλας στην Nant (αν κατάλαβα καλά) σε ένα παγκόσμιο συνέδριο για ανοικτό λογισμικό (διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος). 
Συμπέρασμα. Δεν με πειράζει καθόλου η μικρή συμμετοχή από το δίκτυο. Αυτό που πραγματικά απεδείχθει, είναι πως ο εθελοντισμός (όχι βλακείες στυλ Ολυμπιάδα για να θυσαυρίζουν κάποιοι και τα θύματα να χειροκροτάμε ντοπαρισμένους) ή τέλος πάντων η δουλειά και η προσφορά των ανώνυμων μπορεί να κάνει την διαφορά. Και αφού έτσι και αλλιώς "We rule" τι σκ@τά τα θέλουμε τα έργα; Μια χαρά είναι ο Σύλλογος. Αρκεί να εκπαιδεύουμε όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο κόσμο για να μπορεί να κάνει παρόμοια και καλύτερα event (και να είναι και αριστεροί  ::  )

----------


## mojiro

> even the National Telecommunications Regulator (EETT) approves it !


  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Ρε αφήστε τα πολιτικά … ξέρουμε γιατί πήγαμε όλοι εκεί… Απλά δεν κάνουμε διακρίσεις όταν πρόκειται για το AWMN… δεν θυμάμαι να ρώτησα ποτέ τα πολιτικά φρονήματα κάποιου όταν έστηνα ένα ΒΒ… Έλεος…

Εμπειρία, δουλειά, συνεργασία, προβολή και κοινωνικοποίηση μαζί με προσφορά στο σύνολο χωρίς καμία διάκριση…

Έτσι το είδα εγώ και ας γέλασα με απαρχαιωμένες έννοιες και πρόσωπα… 

Αυτά… 

Οσο για την εκπαίδευση… εγώ είμαι λίγο ποιο pessimistic.. τον αράπη και αν τον πλένεις…  ::

----------


## cirrus

> Ρε αφήστε τα πολιτικά … ξέρουμε γιατί πήγαμε όλοι εκεί… Απλά δεν κάνουμε διακρίσεις όταν πρόκειται για το AWMN… δεν θυμάμαι να ρώτησα ποτέ τα πολιτικά φρονήματα κάποιου όταν έστηνα ένα ΒΒ… Έλεος…
> 
> Εμπειρία, δουλειά, συνεργασία, προβολή και κοινωνικοποίηση μαζί με προσφορά στο σύνολο χωρίς καμία διάκριση…


++

Σύντομα ελπίζω πως θα έχουμε και ορισμένα στατιστικά για το πόσα laptop εξυπηρετήθηκαν.

Αν και κουράστηκα αρκετά (δεν έχω συνηθίσει να ξυπνάω τόσο νωρίς τόσες μέρες σερί  :: ) χαίρομαι πολύ που έλαβα μέρος και που καταφέραμε να βγούμε ασπροπρόσωποι.

----------


## ngia

> ..Αν και κουράστηκα αρκετά (δεν έχω συνηθίσει να ξυπνάω τόσο νωρίς τόσες μέρες σερί ) χαίρομαι πολύ που έλαβα μέρος και που καταφέραμε να βγούμε ασπροπρόσωποι.


Χαιρόμαι πολύ που χαίρεσαι..οι χαμογελαστές φάτσες σας είναι αυτό που θα μου μείνει από την εκδήλωση.

Νομίζω ο σημαντικότερος λόγος, αλλά και η σημαντικότερη ωφέλεια από τη συμμετοχή μας σε αυτό και παρόμοια, παραμένουν εσωτερικοί.

Το ΕΚΦ θα δούλευε και χωρίς εμάς, απλά αναθέτοντας το έργο (που κάναν hellug-awmn) σε μια εταιρία με καμιά 10αριά χιλιάρικα, ή απλά δε θα δούλευε το κέντρο.

Το κύριο ώφελος παραμένει η εμπειρία συμμετοχής σε μια τέτοια εκδήλωση και εργασίας σε ένα δύσκολο και αντίξοο περιβάλλον, η ικανοποίηση και το ηθικό που έδωσε στους συμμετέχοντες αλλά και σε όλη την κοινότητα, οι δεσμοί συνεργασίας και ομαδικότητας που βοήθησε, (οι καλές ομάδες αποτελούνται από έναν, δύο, σε σπάνιες περιπτώσεις από τρεις και πάνω, βλέπε.. nc, winner, cirrus), και γενικά το βασικό πνεύμα της κοινότητας, κάνουμε κάτι για να περνάμε καλά.

----------


## acoul

Νομίζω ότι το ακόλουθο εμβατήριο επιβάλλεται ως φόρος τιμής ... !!

----------


## socrates

> Το κύριο ώφελος παραμένει η εμπειρία συμμετοχής σε μια τέτοια εκδήλωση και εργασίας σε ένα δύσκολο και αντίξοο περιβάλλον, η ικανοποίηση και το ηθικό που έδωσε στους συμμετέχοντες αλλά και σε όλη την κοινότητα, οι δεσμοί συνεργασίας και ομαδικότητας που βοήθησε, (οι καλές ομάδες αποτελούνται από *έναν*, δύο, σε σπάνιες περιπτώσεις από τρεις και πάνω, βλέπε.. nc, winner, cirrus), και γενικά το βασικό πνεύμα της κοινότητας, κάνουμε κάτι για να περνάμε καλά.


Σίγουρα όταν μιλάμε για έναν δεν μιλάμε για ομάδα! Τώρα για μεγάλα έργα χρειάζεται κάποιος αριθμός ατόμων που να είναι αφοσιωμένοι σε αυτό που κάνουν. Υπάρχει φυσικά ένα όριο στα πόσα άτομα θα αποτελέσουν την ομάδα. Όσο περισσότερα άτομα τόσο αυξάνει η δυσκολία επικοινωνίας. Από κάποια σημείο και ύστερα ο χρόνος που κερδίζεται από την εργασία που προσφέρουν τα επιπλέον άτομα χάνεται στην ενδοσυνενόηση και τον συντονισμό τους. Ειδικά δε, στην περίπτωση που δεν υπάρχει κάποιος να κατευθύνει τα πράγματα είναι ακόμα χειρότερα.

Αξίζει όμως να λειτουργούμε σαν ομάδα παρόλες τις δυσκολίες που αυτό συμπεριλαμβάνει. Αυτό που μπορεί να καταφέρει μια οργανωμένη και συντονισμένη ομάδα δεν μπορεί να το καταφέρει κανένας από μόνος του. Επιπλέον με αυτόν τον τρόπο δίνεται ευκαιρία σε ακόμα περισσότερους να ασχοληθούν και να συμμετέχουν ενεργά στην ανάπτυξη του awmn.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Νομίζω ότι το ακόλουθο εμβατήριο επιβάλλεται ως φόρος τιμής ... !!


Όντως … χωρίς αυτούς δεν θα είχε κανένα νόημα ή θέμα αυτή η εκδήλωση….  ::   ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Αν και τώρα που βλέπω το πρώτο θέμα του site αρχίζω και ανησυχώ για σένα Αλέξανδρε..!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nc

Για αρχή ...

----------


## nc

... συνέχεια

----------


## ice

Παιδες τα πηγατε ΤΕΛΕΙΑ .


ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ ΑΚΟΥΩ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΕΣΑΣ .

ΠΑΝΤΑ ΑΞΙΟΙ !!!!!!

----------


## nc

... συνέχεια

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ήταν πολυ όμορφη εμπειρία, παιδιά είσασταν πολύ καλή παρέα όλοι σας, σήμερα γύρισα Ηράκλειο και ομολογώ πως θα μου λείψει  :: 

Το θέμα του πάγου το ψάχνω πάντως, η χαρτοταινία καλλά έπαιξε  ::  

Ο winner, o cirrus και ο nc σκίστηκαν πραγματικά να κάνουν ό,τι καλύτερο μπορούσαν, ένα μεγάλο μπράβο κι από εμένα, μακάρι να μπορούσα να βοηθήσω και στο στήσιμο.

Πολύ χαβαλέ με την Paula (την Ιρλανδέζα απ' το Indimedia που έβγαλε τις photos -nc πότε θα σε leechάρω ?  ::  ) στην οποία εξασκήσαμε τα αγγλικά μας, το τι άκουσε η γυναίκα από εμένα και τον winner ήταν all time classic...

Έχουμε και λέμε...

You will see everything (θα τα δεις όλα)

We will do her (θα την κάνουμε)

You will listen to her (θα την ακούσεις)

και το κερασάκι...

Hear to see (άκου να δεις)

Nick αν θυμιθείς κανα άλλο βάλτο να το 'χουμε πρόχειρο  :: 

Το άρθρο την έβαλα να το γράψει στο laptop μου με openoffice και δεν δυσκολεύτηκε καθόλου (άλλη μια απόδειξη ότι όλα είναι μια ιδέα).

Βάλτε κι άλλες photos ρεεε...

Υ.Γ. ΕΨΑ rulezz

----------


## nc

> Βάλτε κι άλλες photos ρεεε...
> 
> Υ.Γ. ΕΨΑ rulezz


Είπα να μην τις βγάλω αλλά μιας και το ζήτησες θα πάρω την εκδίκηση μου ...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

::

----------


## ngia

http://athens.fse-esf.org/workgroups/al ... ton-kosmo/

----------


## xaotikos

Mick κουρεύτηκες?  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Καλά από πότε έχεις να με δεις ???

Αστα να παν μη μου το θυμίζεις...  ::   ::   ::

----------

